# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women�s Championship



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Will The Festival of Friendship be better than This is Your Life?...Stay tuned.






Okay probably not.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This sounds so bad.... nothing in the preview interests me in the slightest (Festival of Friendship is a joke segment..).

No Lesnar, HHH or Rollins, nothing mentioned about Joe either.

If Goldberg isn't appearing, probably means Reigns or Joe will interrupt the Festival of Friendship fpalm


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Best show on TV. Raw is Roman


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is really the road to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

There is a much hyped debut. They had tons of time to perfect this. 
So, you know it's going to suck.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Brock said:


> *Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho to hold WWE’s first-ever “Festival of Friendship”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Hoping for a Cesaro-Sheamus split. Would wait til Fastlane though. 

Emmalina should be funny.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

sounds like an utter shit show. Business as usual, ratings will drop significantly since Goldberg won't be there.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Seriously though, Charlotte v Bayley is the selling point? So they fucked up & are trying to play it off this close to Mania.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This will be the worst raw of all time judging from the OP


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wonder if it main events? :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh this'll be fun.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



3ku1 said:


> Wonder if it main events? :lol


Would you have a problem with that? No part timers this week.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Now that we know Rollins will be returning in time for Mania, I wonder if they'll continue to push the feud tonight?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> This sounds so bad.... nothing in the preview interests me in the slightest (Festival of Friendship is a joke segment..).
> 
> No Lesnar, HHH or Rollins, nothing mentioned about Joe either.
> 
> If Goldberg isn't appearing, probably means Reigns or *Joe will interrupt the Festival of Friendship fpalm*


*
*

That would be awesome. Joe destroying both KO and Jericho.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Ohhhh boy.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm calling it now, New Day will interrupt the FOF and there will be a tag match with them and JeriKO. fpalm

This Raw looks like shit. The RTWM is off to a very bad start.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The RAW preview really doesn't look that great. I will probably have it on as background noise and wait for when (or if) Emmalina returns/debuts to see if that even goes well. If it doesn't it wont be her fault since they delayed her return for months. The rest of the preview.. blah.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Ewwww. That looks like a mighty boring show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Also, in B4 Emmalina doesn't actually debut this week :bosque


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This looks like a horrible show. Sad.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So is WWE going to have both the Smackdown and Raw women's championships change hands on back to back days? Both being first time champs? Hmm.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

After tonight they're going to have to rename the Conway pop to the Emma pop.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Festival of Friendship should be a fun segment, but there's not really anything else to look forward to. Is this really the Road to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I wonder if we'll get some sort of gimmick match announced for Strowman/Reigns at Fast Lane.

Would absolutely love a no disqualification match so they can just go all HOSS throughout the arena :mark:


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I don't really see the problem with this preview. This isn't really the "Road to Wrestlemania". I don't consider all of those storylines to really get going until after Fastlane. So really, this is just a normal RAW. Not sure why people are judging it so harshly.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



A-C-P said:


> Also, in B4 Emmalina doesn't actually debut this week :bosque


A-C-P!!! :cudi 

In for the laughs and such. :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I would laugh if Emma actually debuted tonight and came out doing that stupid dance she did when she was with Santino and became friends with Bayley.

Bubbles and all.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


This is how RAW feels for me most nights.....











Then I remember this is RAW under #WWELogic we're watching so I think of this....











So yep A LOT of drinking required........... 

#NEVERSoberMondays


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



P Thriller said:


> I don't really see the problem with this preview. This isn't really the "Road to Wrestlemania". I don't consider all of those storylines to really get going until after Fastlane. So really, this is just a normal RAW. Not sure why people are judging it so harshly.


Because the stories for Wrestlemania used to begin around Survivor Series. Then they fully started at Royal Rumble.
These days, those fuckers change the card up until two weeks before the show because nobody gives a shit about anything anymore because you can even serve drizzling shit like Wyatt VS Orton, Reigns VS Undertaker, Miz VS Cena, and Shaq VS Big Show and it will still draw 70.000 because it's Wrestlemania.

"Normal Raw" mid-February, with Mania at the end of march. Not Road to Wrestlemania, no.
Fuck that.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Reigns - Strowman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Nothing to really get all that excited about this week. Meh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



God Movement said:


> Reigns - Strowman.


Literally the only thing worth tuning in for - they're bringing it.

This is exactly why I hate PPVs in between Rumble and Wrestlemania though. They SHOULD be building for Mania but instead we're getting a feud building towards the next PPV which means we then just get like a few weeks for Wrestlemania build. Stupid.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I miss Seth  Raw just isn't the same without him.

I'm watching for Roman, Sami and Jericho.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Erik. said:


> Literally the only thing worth tuning in for - they're bringing it.
> 
> This is exactly why I hate PPVs in between Rumble and Wrestlemania though. They SHOULD be building for Mania but instead we're getting a feud building towards the next PPV which means we then just get like a few weeks for Wrestlemania build. Stupid.


They should probably scrap the PPVs in between Rumble and Wrestlemania, they just feel like filler until Mania. It should just be a straight build from Rumble to Mania.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So Charlotte is going to be 5 times champion at Fastlane? that's neat


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They should've scrapped the PPV(s) between Rumble and WM ages ago.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

How have the Vegas crowds been in the past? I can well imagine that they will do some good noise - might become the only entertaining thing this episode :shrug


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I just want to know who is Joe gonna kill tonight?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I’m dreading another Women’s title change tonight. I am looking forward to seeing Joe who steps up to him, the continuation of Reigns vs. Strowman, Zayn, and KO & Jericho.

I don’t care about the Emmalina shtick at this point. As an Emma fan, I just want to see her on TV. So hopefully this isn’t another bait and switch but I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If they make another Women's title change tonight.

:lmao


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> If they make another Women's title change tonight.
> 
> :lmao


It's like a lose/lose/lose/lose/lose situation no matter what happens tonight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I am ready for tonight opcorn Jericho and KO segment is gonna be fuckin gold.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Pretty meh Raw, but I'm interested in what they do with Joe tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> They should probably scrap the PPVs in between Rumble and Wrestlemania, they just feel like filler until Mania. It should just be a straight build from Rumble to Mania.


Agreed.

I've always said that. I'd scrap December's PPV too.

Survivor Series - Rumble - Wrestlemania is the perfect build.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Mister Sinister said:


> I just want to know who is Joe gonna kill tonight?


You mean injure? Didn't he hurt one of Roman's ribs last week?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I mean without Goldberg or Lesnar for the only time during the road to Wrestlemania, you'd think they would try and pull out all the stops tonight, right?

:lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*Shit show is my prediction but it is awesome that Emma is finally redebuting on Raw and repackaged as well. We will see where they take this off for her and also the "festival of friendship" will have some fuckery for sure. *


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Brock said:


> Pretty meh Raw, but I'm interested in what they do with Joe tonight.


Exactly.

Without Brock or Goldberg, it's the Joe show tonight, IMO. I hope WWE makes Joe the star of the evening tonight.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> If they make another Women's title change tonight.
> 
> :lmao


You know they will. Charlotte will be a 17x Women's Champion before John Cena becomes a 17x World Champion. :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This Festival of Friendship is going to be excellent.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

angle scheduled for backstage segment toight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ACSplyt said:


> You know they will. Charlotte will be a 17x Women's Champion before John Cena becomes a 17x World Champion. :lmao


Yeah, I really wouldn't put it past them on both accounts. :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Game of Thrones said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Without Brock or Goldberg, it's the *Roman Reigns* show tonight, IMO.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

ITS ROMAN REIGNS MOTHER FUCKERS


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Who's excited for Owens v Goldberg Fastlane :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

There is a crying woman on my screen. I think Raw is coming....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If Queen Charlotte loses we riot.











































































j/k.

But i hope she doesn't lose though.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

womens championship schmanpionship ... it's all about friendship tonight folks! lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

RIP, Chavo Sr.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sasha is so turning heel tonight

Will Emmalina debut?

Here we go


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

i'm on gif duty tonight so whatever you need, just ask


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Here we go...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Rest in Peace Mr. Guerrero.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

women's title means nothing. Who fucking cares.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Queendom baby!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Here for Joe.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Introducing Steph as the first person to open Raw definitely sucks the wind out of the show lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

We all know what happens when Charlotte defends the title on RAW. :HHH2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Business is about to pick up here. Here comes the Queen of Queens and Kings, Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Good news: My USA channle for Raw just died, so I'm watching via YouTube. I love my timing on that cable crash I have :rollins


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Watching for Emmalina


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Steph dancing :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

No Cole, when Stephanie comes out we know ol' ladyballs is about to emasculate someone or something.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

****** Alert


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The moment when the crowd doesn´t know who the commish is...Yay Mick...ooh it´s Steph.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Mmmmm love it when she wears jeans.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Even Steph be rocking chokers


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

womens revolution yadda yadda yadda


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Big Dawg


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If Charlotte loses the belt, I'm going back to pissing during women's matches on Raw.

I'm not gonna deal with Charlotte losing, then winning on PPV another 12 times so she can tie her father's record.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I was going to waste my last hour of work watching Raw... Stephanie starts it out. I'm going to the network and watching something instead.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Steph means I'm out. Fuck it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Welcome to Raw!!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The big dog is here :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Roman's here. My piss break just started early.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

God damn it. Roman.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman and Steph?? What in the fuck?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"I don't think this is how Stephanie McMahon wanted to start Raw".

I don't think this is how anyone wanted to start Raw.....


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'll never understand what it's like to be Stephanie McMahon, and make yourself a huge part of a show that people merely tolerate to get to the other stuff.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

These people must be drunk to cheer for that crap...and I don´t mean Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Fark you got admit Roman looks legit. He looks like a star.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

oh my god steph








then you hear her speak and its like








then roman shows up and its like


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Dat street fighter graphics! :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Steph is the ultimate MILF

pretty face, hair, Big ol titties, thick legs and booty.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Steph comes out.. you think it's bad..

Then.. Roman.


Life lesson there.


No matter how bad you think it is - shit can always get worse.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Steps sucks. Enough already


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Steph stating facts.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The crowd to start any show is always hot. They cheered Steph. Reigns? Boo'd out of the building. Geez.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Steph sounds like a dude.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Roman I don´t wait till Fastlane....I will wait three hours....


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Roman V Steph wm main event! It's been infront of us all the time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Strowman/Henry.

:mj4


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Fastlane graphics make me think of Street Fighter video game graphics or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Henry/ Strowman fpalm


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Seeing Steph and Roman start the show makes me want to vomit. Fuck them both.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mark Henry? I can't wait! What the fuck?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I actually think they've done a good job with Strowman since the brand split. If it was all just to job to Reigns to build Reigns for Wrestlemania...holy shit...incompetent.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

ah here we go club burial


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

SD tomorrow already better.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That Roman enthusiasm.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Club, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Why would you go out there to interrupt both Reigns AND Stephanie?

Career death wish?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Club.

:mj4


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Roman Reigns is a NERD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I think seeds are planted for Roman heel turn with Stephs line "these people don't care about you"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh god Roman's gonna squash Gallows and Anderson tonight..... God they just can't let them have any credibility can they?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"I know you are not 100% Roman"

Roman is not selling shit lol


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte vs Bayley again? Interesting..


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Roman Reigns vs Gallows & Anderson in a handicap match for the Tag Team titles with Roman Reigns going over.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Ya know when I said it could always get worse......


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> "I don't think this is how Stephanie McMahon wanted to start Raw".
> 
> I don't think this is how anyone wanted to start Raw.....


I just realised that all of your guys are champions, at the same time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

And there goes any momentum the Club might've had.

:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Finn Balor returns to team with Reigns tonight!

EDIT: Nm... thought it was happening later.. it's happening now, which means no Balor. Oh well.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here comes a club squash match. Way to go WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Steph's Teddy Long impression was so cringe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

2 on 1 handicap match between The Club and Reigns?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Roman gets to kill the tag champs. Nice.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Please don't bury Gallows and Anderson!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Steph got her own TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA'S


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So let me get this straight... they're FINALLY doing Anderson/Gallows right, and now they're going to take a motherfucking L to Reigns? 

:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So Reigns gets to bury two guys for the price of one. And not just any two guys, but the tag champs, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

2 on 1 loss coming for the tag champs. Remember when the Outlaws beat Austin&Rock.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Goddamn tag Champ burial


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Was hoping Stephanie would do the Teddy Long dance.

:cry The tag champs about to made to look like NERDS again...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Gallows and Anderson about to re-sign with New Japan...


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well the Club ain't been whooped on hard in a while by just 1 dude.

I guess tonight is the night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Roman about the bury the Club again :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Fuck's sake, Steph, it's not even a tag match. Can't holla back on that one.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WHAT A WAY TO START OFF RAW! WITH REIGNS BURYING THE TAG CHAMPS!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

A win tonight for Roman would be big going into Fastlane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Raw is officially on mute while I listen to the Bruce Prichard podcast. Fuck this shit.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Idc if the Good Brothers new tee shirt is a total ripoff...I Still want it


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They might as well do everything street fighter themed for Fast Lane at this point. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well this RAW is already off to a horrible start.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

lol it's like Roman didn't even get touched by Braun last week. AND he's bringing the fight to the tag team CHAMPIONS. :lmao

Horrible, uneventful opening segment. At least Reigns' match is getting out of the way now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*Roman Reigns is off to a big start! I'm so ready for Sasha to turn heel :curry*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :dance


Holla.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Thats great, just have 1 guy squash your tag champions and make them look like jokes.... This fucking company has no god damn sense at all do they? Could never imagine TNA doing this shit, or any wrestling company for that matter.No other company treats their champions as badly as WWE does i swear.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm the only person in here who doesn't really care about The Club, so I don't care if Roman beats them, lol. I know that's an unpopular opinion


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh man, there are gonna be like 5 fun pages of anger once Roman pins one of these guys clean.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Gallows and Anderson about to re-sign with New Japan...


Nope. They area ALL about the $$$ and they are making more in WWE than in New Japan.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The only fucking possible way people will happy on that Raw after Mania is a CM Punk/AJ Lee/Balor/Styles/Bryan/Nakamura/Roode/Joe/Club invasion angle.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

ok ok its game time, how many superman punches will be used in tonight's match, i'm going with 3 how about you?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm already over RAW and ready for Smackdown.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I should train myself to poop at 8:05 every Monday. I can miss a Stephanie promo and take care of something necessary and satisfying. LIFE HACKING.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I love how Vince pays people 6 figures only to book them terribly. Vince is only trolling himself and his own bank account.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I hope Reigns wins just cause of the reactions in here alone.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

the tan brothers


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did he say display of Balor?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Balor hints.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

No way this overpushed clown loses to the tag champs on this show


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

At least Joe isn't in this bull shit.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

PLs Emmalina save us


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> ok ok its game time, how many superman punches will be used in tonight's match, i'm going with 3 how about you?


I'll take the over


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I like Roman is growing out the beard again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Why is Roman burying The Club again? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Dio Brando said:


> At least Joe isn't in this bull shit.


His 'time' will come, too.

:vince5


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> I love how Vince pays people 6 figures only to book them terribly. Vince is only trolling himself and his own bank account.


I've never understood why he does things like give a monster a push, have him lose to the top guy and then completely take all that hype and build up and throw it out the window and never use them in any kind of top role again. It's so stupid and it just wastes money and everyones time.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Stroman vs Henry fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

THERES 1


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Tonight I learned that Fastlane is in my home town. I shall not attend. Owens jobbing to Goldberg in 2017 is not something I care to see.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

At least Reigns didn't get a clean W over the club.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wasn't Reigns supposed to win this?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Strowman V Henry boy that we'll be a SLOW match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They beat him down.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

the fuck, a dq?

theres 2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Aight I'm here what I miss gang?
@Dolorian @ShowStopper @AngryConsumer


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is so corny man


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Nice, an injured Reigns single handedly destroys the tag champs real fucking nice....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That was pointless as fugg! Damn you WWE.... terrible!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well, at least nobody got pinned.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> THERES 1


2!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Could've made the Club look like badasses there. Oh wellz. More of the same.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Hahaha they made those two look like even bigger geeks than they already are.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well, that match was worthless.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Enough with this fucking guy, for the love of Dusty. They could've easily had Sheamus and Cesaro come out to help, but no, that'd make the Big Dawg look weak.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So your tag champs are geeks. nice to know.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Dude gets beat down last week, beat down again this week and then gets up and dispatches 2 people like nothing happened smh..


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That was completely pointless. Like, WHY THE FUCK did that even happen?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Roman should not be able to bury the club like that. Fuck.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lmao jesus christ the senstivity in here


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They really need to add a superman punch counter pop up to Roman's matches.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Again, it's like last week didn't happen. And it's also like Gallows and Anderson aren't the tag champions.

Oh well, at least Reigns didn't get the pinfall win, so there's that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I was about to say at least they didn't got pinned, but of course they had to make Roman look strong at the end


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Not even 20 minutes in and Smackdown already won :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Tonight I learned that Fastlane is in home town. I shall not attend. Owens jobbing to Goldberg in 2017 is not something I care to see.


In less then a minute as well


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aight I'm here what I miss gang?
> @Dolorian @ShowStopper @AngryConsumer


Steph came out then Reigns interrupted demanding his match with Braun which Steph refused him after The Club interrupted and they set the handicap match going on now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Festivus of Friendship


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> They beat him down.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> He got back up.


Someone made the list.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm not even going to try to pretend I'm actually surprised at this booking.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I like Mark Henry but I feel like he has been jobbed out so much that you know he won't win the match.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WTF was the point?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aight I'm here what I miss gang?
> @Dolorian @ShowStopper @AngryConsumer


Luckily, we all missed a Reigns burial of the Club... :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

At least Festus and the husband of an asian woman, who just happen to be tag champs, didn't get pinned 2-1.

*Not a Club or Reigns fan, so no rooting interest....still, no champs should lose or get dominated by anyone, no matter who they are.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The RainMaker said:


> That was completely pointless. Like, WHY THE FUCK did that even happen?


 Because fuck you, that's why :vince2


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Here comes first five minute recap followed by Raw has it so tough, how can they fill three hourse every week....


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The sooner Vince is gone the better


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aight I'm here what I miss gang?
> @Dolorian @ShowStopper @AngryConsumer


Literally nothing.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Braun Strowman vs. Mark Henry...

Would be more interesting is this was the Mark Henry of 2005 - 2006 against Strowman. That Mark Henry was bad ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That could have easily been Jinder Mahal and Rusev coming out there to get squashed, but no i guess its better they make their tag champs look like worthless geeks, wwe logic.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This pretty much screams filler week outside of JeriKO and the Charlotte match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Dolorian said:


> Steph came out then Reigns interrupted demanding his match with Braun which Steph refused him after The Club interrupted and they set the handicap match going on now.





AngryConsumer said:


> Luckily, we all missed a Reigns burial of the Club... :lol





ShowStopper said:


> Literally nothing.


:lol :lol good looks y'all, thanks.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If that was anybody but Roman in that spot people wouldnt be saying shit.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I sure as hell hope Gallows and Anderson are getting paid some BIG money to bear with their absolutely awful from start to finish WWE run.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

First time watching this without DVR idk If I can make it through an hour


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



razzathereaver said:


> Not even 20 minutes in and Smackdown already won :lol


I got so disappointed when 8:00 hit and I realized Bray wasn't coming out. 

Henry-Stroman? Don't think I can come up with anything worse. Oh wait, Shaq-Big Show.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Bayley <3 said:


> Hahaha they made those two look like even bigger geeks than they already are.


The fact that these guys have the audacity to run around calling other people geeks and nerds is some funny shit when they're booked pretty much like that.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

How many kids are in the crowd? Is it in a school or something?

Anyway typical Reigns booking when are they ever going to realise that its this exact shit that gets him booed.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wwe9391 said:


> If that was anybody but Roman in that spot people wouldnt be saying shit.


 1) Roman isn't sympathetic 
2) Everyone else isn't rejected or pushed as hard as Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well, one of my main reasons for watching Raw has already been on in the first 20 minutes, lol.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Another channel changer


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Old day fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jesus Christ, Byron is soooooo fucking corny sometimes :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Roman Reigns' tattoo'd arm is a work of art.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Solf said:


> I sure as hell hope Gallows and Anderson are getting paid some BIG money to bear with their absolutely awful from start to finish WWE run.


Why do you think they signed with WWE? For the big $$$. They are making way more in WWE than NJPW


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Anyone see Owens turning on Jericho tonight?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sweet Jesus now a New Day skit? Are they trying to lose viewers?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

New Day are pretty played out at this point.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

i want to slap saxton, fucking hate that dick but i have to be nice since its black history month and black lives matter


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*mute*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bo Dallas crawled out from...somewhere.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh hey Bo Dallas, haven't seen him for awhile!

But man, they have nothing for New Day to do, do they.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Vince and co just don't care about the backlash, it's obvious by this point. They have to no that people are going to crap all over this for making their tag team champs look like crap, in the name of "make Roman strong." Yet they did it anyway


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

New Day are so over done.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bo Dallas actually looks pretty cool.

Repackaging? Probably just doing a job...


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Solf said:


> I sure as hell hope Gallows and Anderson are getting paid some BIG money to bear with their absolutely awful from start to finish WWE run.


They're really not very good in all fairness.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bo Dallas :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Poor Bo, he looks miserable on the inside.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> 1) Roman isn't sympathetic
> 2) Everyone else isn't rejected or pushed as hard as Roman.


So then, admit it's because he's a deplorable character and not because of what actually happened. Honesty is key.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Game of Thrones said:


> *mute*


Yeah, think I'll do the same...listen to some Ihsahn instead \m/


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bo looking more like Bray each passing day, hoping that he will get a push too


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm so hoping two guys come out and help Bo... maybe call ups? I can hope...

But anyways, NEWWWW DAY-ROCKS!!!!


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Bo looks genuinely fuming.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

fpalm Please get off my television...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Hahah my Mum says "did Bo Dallas straighten his hair?" :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Big E can come and bring me ice cream if he wants ... but i can just go to the shops for some too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

We are 1/6 through the show and I'll call this the worst RAW ever.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm excited about the New Day Ice Cream. WE WANT ICE CREAM!!!!! I wonder if they will sell it in stores?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bo needs to keep the beard.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> They beat him down.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> He got back up.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Someone made the list.


They want ice cream.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

jesus fucking christ


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

LOL @ Bo dancing... bruh.... hahahaha


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What a flip from Kofi, damn...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"We want ice creams" And ppl bitch about WWE being pussys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lmao ok that was great.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Is this shit for real?..


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is some cheese ball shit


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Yeah...they really gotta do something with The New Day. There's noone they can legit feud with or something?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Time to bring out the WWE Champion, Bray Wyatt, and his brothers, Randy Orton and Luke Harper, and defend brother Bo.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

People are enjoying this shit? This is so fucking retarded


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The ice cream blueprint! :mj4


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I still can't believe sandow is gone. His true form of getting over is needed so bad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Is this shit for real?..


Admit it, it makes you hard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Pretty bad 30 minutes of Raw.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Job Dallas. Fuck fuck fuck fuck this RAW


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bo was pretty booty there...gotta give him booty'os.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Kofi was acting extra fruity tonight... damn bruh...sad shiet.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What a heel Bo Dallas is. Comes out to wrestle, endures 10 minute pandering promo, relentlessly mocked during the match, has the gall to almost win, humiliated post-match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The best thing about this RAW so far is looking at Charly.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

People that continue to argue that Raw is the better show than SDL... :heyman6


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

JACK :woo

LMAO "hello, old boy!" :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Pretty quick match. The sooner the jokes known as "New Day" fuck off the better.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Goddamn :lmao

Sometimes I think I'd rather be caught watching porn than RAW


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

The day after Bray wins the title it makes sense for his brother character to be given a push .... no


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GALLAGHER SAVE THIS FUCKING SHOW


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

It's taken awhile, but Charli has grown on me..A LOT :book


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

After WWEs financial results of the last quarter that were very very success full Vince knows now he can produce any show he wants and still make tons of money. Its unfortunate but its just the way it is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

And WWE Shop just tweeted this out:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831310181460017154
Yes, because after seeing that segment; that'll make the people want to buy their T-Shirt after they run away from 1 guy.

:lmao


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



AngryConsumer said:


> People that continue to argue that Raw is the better show than SDL... :heyman6


They both fucking suck most the time.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They have a shit ton of stories to develop within 6 weeks, and it's Reigns VS Gallows and Anderson?

Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They truly seem to have no idea what to do with New Day after they dropped the belts.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sooooo many commercials! UGH!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Caruso :banderas


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> And WWE Shop just tweeted this out:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831310181460017154
> ...


wait though ... that's the same typeface and style as Balor's shirt ...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm just anxiously awaiting the day Big E turns heel and destroys Kofi and Xavier and goes on a monster heel run. New Day needs to fucking end already.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> And WWE Shop just tweeted this out:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831310181460017154
> ...


No One is Safe from Vince's booking.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bo Dallas is criminally mismanaged. 

Tear up those blueprints Bo! Tear em up!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Some of the ads they show in NZ during Raw are so weird, they're for farmers and random shit like that. What farmers are watching Raw in the middle of the afternoon? :lol


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

SDL land of oppertunities new champion new women champ. Raw same thing every week


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Dolorian said:


> They truly seem to have no idea what to do with New Day after they dropped the belts.


Yet Jericho's US title is just collecting dust.

Fugg this company!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wwe9391 said:


> After WWEs financial results of the last quarter that were very very success full Vince knows now he can produce any show he wants and still make tons of money. Its unfortunate but its just the way it is.


shut up saxton


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Does anyone know if its true that HHH helps write/book for SDLive?

Because if so, RAW could use some HHH...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Some of the ads they show in NZ during Raw are so weird, they're for farmers and random shit like that. What farmers are watching Raw in the middle of the afternoon? :lol


Weird question but is it the 13th or 14th where you are?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

It's Alicia Faauuuuucks time!!!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



razzathereaver said:


> Goddamn :lmao
> 
> Sometimes I think I'd rather be caught watching porn than RAW


With the porn I watch?

Fuck that.

The stuff I watch has probably already got me banned from heaven.


----------



## PureGreatness (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This show is boring as fuck, only good thing is Reigns burying bald motherfuckers and making the IWC angry.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Why do two of the three best cruisers have to wrestle each other :cry

Noam needs a win.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Phaedra said:


> wait though ... that's the same typeface and style as Balor's shirt ...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Did the announcer just say that Gallagher is 167 pounds? I almost spit my water out...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm just anxiously awaiting the day Big E turns heel and destroys Kofi and Xavier and goes on a monster heel run. New Day needs to fucking end already.


I'm still waiting too.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Weird question but is it the 13th or 14th where you are?


14th I'm watching live in NZ too.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The cruiserweights?

Time to piss and refresh my Jack and Coke.:mark:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That fatal 5 way last week on 205live was a good match, arguably the best main roster CW match yet.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh, cool, two of the cruiserweights I actually care about in a match right now


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jack Gallager is gonna fuck up his knees, put some pads on FFS.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

nice little hint drop Austin


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Ah Austin Aries, it's always good to see you and your glorious pornstar beard.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

this stupid purple theme anytime the cruiser weights are on needs to go already


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Mugging of Cena said:


> Weird question but is it the 13th or 14th where you are?


Yeah, it's the 14th here, we're so far ahead :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jesus, Hour 1 might tank big time in the ratings.

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Does anyone know if its true that HHH helps write/book for SDLive?
> 
> Because if so, RAW could use some HHH...


Is there anyone inside or outside the WWE that has a better wrestling mind than Trips, that you can think of? Whomever it is, I wish they could write/book RAW.

Paul Heyman?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Whenever I try to say Alicia Foxx's name like Noam Dar...another "F" word comes out instead...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> 14th I'm watching live in NZ too.


Ah thank you. Been trying to figure that out for a minute. That's fucking wild. So you guys watch Raw live on Tuesdays.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

With all this concussion stuff, I'm surprised Vince lets him do the headbutt.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I love that Aries just keeps going on about the lack of knee pads on some of the competitors, it's brilliant lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Why would you not wear kneepads? Like really why would you choose to go out there and get kicked in the knee and land on your knees without protection on them? Makes no sense.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

a drop kick in the corner gets a 3 count???? jesus


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jacks head butt looks legit vicious


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> Jesus, Hour 1 might tank big time in the ratings.
> 
> :mark:


WE WANT :Seth haha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, it's the 14th here, we're so far ahead :lol


The things people do to watch wrestling. Watch at midnight, 4am, hell watch a day in the future. My hats off to you!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They added King of the Cruserweights to Neville's graphic :nice


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

BIG BAD JOE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

JOE! 

Hunter da gawd. :trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The best part of Raw right there.

:mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe arriving in that limo with the game :banderas


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE! :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Main Event Maf.... oh hey it's Samoa Joe and Triple H


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They're still doing this? :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Neville looks like a legit badass now. 

That Gallagher headbutt looks awesome.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm so annoyed that I'm actually hyped about Emmalina.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JOE AND TRIPS YESSSSS


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Yay Emma!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emmalina is finally here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh look, Triple H is here. Right when he knows that Seth isn't there to beat him up :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

emmalina sounds like one of those sex lines


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh wow, Emmalina is actually debuting tonight


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emmalina can steal my ipad case any day.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe!:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I was so waiting for it to say Premiering soon lmfao


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emmalina debut :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Welp. It's finally happening people. Emmalina is here!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Holy shit next? Seriously next? I don't buy it at all, they'll do that Eva Marie shit and say she decided not to show up or something.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Hysteria said:


> Whenever I try to say Alicia Foxx's name like Noam Dar...another "F" word comes out instead...


Thats the whole point. I must admit I never noticed before because its just our accent in Scotland


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Meh emmalina. Will check back in 15 minutes.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emmalina about to outdraw the Rock/Foley This Is Your Life segment.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

NEXT?

Has to be a troll.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Triple H is here? Oh....


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Not even a top of the hour segment for Emmalina, they screwed the pooch with this one. They should have just let her stay as Evil Emma and gone to SD


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emmalina :mark:

:bored I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally Emmalina YESSS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Could it be that we finally have Emmalina's debut?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

EMMALINA! WF, THE WAIT IS FINALLY OVER! :mark:


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

holy fucking shit


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe and HHH :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sucks this emmalina thing. cause Evil Emma could have been a totally bad ass member of the balor club faction


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emmalina next to this terrible crowd?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Mugging of Cena said:


> The things people do to watch wrestling. Watch at midnight, 4am, hell watch a day in the future. My hats off to you!


Heh  Yeah, our PPVs air on Mondays, Raw on Tuesdays, and SDLive on Wednesdays :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ACSplyt said:


> The Main Event Maf.... oh hey it's Samoa Joe and Triple H


Can we maybe get Angle and Sting added too?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If Emma doesn't show up next, I will literally laugh my ass off at this shit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Dolorian said:


> Triple H is here? Oh....


Wondering if they'll continue to build up his feud with Rollins tonight. Seth's been doing it on Instagram.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm expecting some fuckery incoming with this Emmalina segment...


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emmalina came out during the ad break, got bored and left.

Sorry guys..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

After being gone from live TV for 8 LONG MONTHS, Emma is FINALLY returning!! WHAT a NIGHT this has BEEN ALREADY :cena4


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Next!? I hope its a troll. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Really hoping this is just a troll and she comes out as she was before and bashes all the dudes out there who was finally interested in her only because she was taking her clothes off.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Wondering if they'll continue to build up his feud with Rollins tonight. Seth's been doing it on Instagram.


Maybe, let's see what they do/say...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> If Emma doesn't show up next, I will literally laugh my ass off at this shit.


what would be great would be if it wasn't emma but someone else and it was like a major catfish lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What does the permalink thing do I wonder? I have been on here for years and I guess I never really thought about it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Seeing Joe reduced to being Triple H's flunky will never not be lame.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Game of Thrones said:


> Joe!:mark:


Emmalina is here and this guy is excited for Joe. :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Mainboy said:


> Can we maybe get Angle and Sting added too?


Can't forget ya boy Scott Steiner too. :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Alas! :tucky kada


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> Really hoping this is just a troll and she comes out as she was before and bashes all the dudes out there who was finally interested in her only because she was taking her clothes off.


Emma in a burka confirmed.. >


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

There she is...


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

And the crowd goes mild lmao.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

OHMYGOOHMYGODOHMYGOD :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Its really her and she is melting my heart away.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Crickets :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wow they actually did it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

we're being trolled here


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emmalina is here!!!! I love her dress!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm disappointed that more a** isn't showing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*Emmalina....*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:homer Emma


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well I see Emma has replaced Eva Marie for Graves :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Look at Emmalina :shiiit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emma's hot as fuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*Well, this already sucks.*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emma is so fucking bad! :banderas


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Dat Aussie accent, much better than Paige's brit though no doubt.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What a goddamn waste of time.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bitch made us wait all this time just for that?????????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WHAT.:lol:lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The old Emma coming back?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

HAHAHAH IT WAS A TROLL ALL ALONG :lmao


----------



## PureGreatness (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WAT TE FUK WAS THAT.

lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That's it? Lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What? :gucci :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

fucking knew it


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

wut.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

wtf....?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wtf was that :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Damn Emmy looks sexy :mark: But unfortunately no one cares anymore.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That fucking voice. What the fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Is she gonna go back to being Emma?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

wtf was that haha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Heh  Yeah, our PPVs air on Mondays, Raw on Tuesdays, and SDLive on Wednesdays :lol


haha goddamn!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Rated R™ said:


> Emmalina is here and this guy is excited for Joe. :lmao


Being exciting for an excellent wrestler on a wrestling show?

I must be mad!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I fucking knew it lol whole thing is just a troll and shes gonna be Emma.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The fuck was that? 

Is this woman schizo?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sooooo are we gonna get 17 weeks of vignettes with Emma doing her dance or some shit?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:ha ... oh god YESS!

kill bayley!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lmao

Fuck off, WWE. *******.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Fuck?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Russo swerve?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Ok.......


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

BULLSHIT BULLSHIT BULLSHIT


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

LMFAO.

She is just gonna be Emma.

Fucking stupid shit lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

She is not even gonna wrestle right?

WTF was that?

Such a troll job


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So she's turning back into Emma? What is this? fpalm


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What in the fucking fuck?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Lmao that's gotta rank up there next to The Shockmaster in worst debuts of all time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fc52FlDAm0

That fucking it


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley and Charolette is the main event? ok then


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

yooooooo whatt ....1000000x worse than Brodus and she almost botched 2 sentences lol ...crazy bad ...but no doubting shes hot as all hell


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

hold on, the fucking diva's match is the main event?

Raw, just cancel yourself.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What the fuck was that? I turned back to Raw for that?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bayley annoys me. Shes so I'm just so happy to be here kinda vibe. Ugh.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:bayley


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Game of Thrones said:


> Being exciting for an excellent wrestler on a wrestling show?
> 
> I must be mad!


Oh please Joe ain't shit.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

LOL. And the funniest part was half the audience was wondering whether that was really the woman in the pictures.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

A Chris Jericho type of debut on Raw....that was NOT.

:mj4


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm tired of these hoes main eventing Raw man


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

LOL, another 17 weeks for Emma to debut

Main event? Yeah Sasha is so turning heel and the ratings will tank so hard


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Rated R™ said:


> Oh please Joe ain't shit.


Now you're just embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte and Bayley is the main event?

Terrible lol...

People are going to resent this women's push just like Roman soon...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

HHH interacting with Owens? Wow lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That's the most retarded thing I've seen since Judy Bagwell on a forklift.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Does this mean Evil Emma stays?! :vince


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I wonder if Sasha will interfere in the Charlotte vs Bayley match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Triple H is so gonna turn on and shit on Owens sometime soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I can't breathe, I'm in tears. This is the trolljob of the ages. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh look Triple H remembered Owens exists :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Mark man!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Brandough said:


> I'm tired of these hoes main eventing Raw man


WWE have to get those SJW/Feminist credit points


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trips will be the main event are you people serious? And Emma is going to kill Bayley during this match.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

KO and HHH back together. Nice.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

It would be a mistake to put the title on Bayley to night, they need to build things up more and give her the big win at Mania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Just a glimpse of Emmalina going back to Emma.............









:HA


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm not annoyed or impressed with the Emmalina trolling. They will get no satisfaction or props for being so boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WWE are better trolls than most of the IWC.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

How many times we gotta #GiveWomenAChance bro?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Smackdown add already better than RAW


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Game of Thrones said:


> Now you're just embarrassing yourself.


Forgive me but I don't watch minor league NXT.

Joe ain't shit, hasn't done shit as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wonder if HHH turns on Owens tonight, or they stretch it out alittle?

:hmm:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Emma looked so disgusted and bored out there... can we get a trade to SDL? Raw can have Naomi and we get the aussie that can actually wrestle. K? Thank you.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

How does Cena get his rematch before AJ?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Okay that SDLive commercial is lit as fuck.

*Tomorrow night*
John Cena: The champ is.........
Bray Wyatt: Here....

:mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Stop referring to the woman as hoes lol. Honestly. 

But yeah that Emma debut. Apart from looking hot as hell. Was a flop. They waited too long. The anticipation died.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> And WWE Shop just tweeted this out:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831310181460017154
> ...


 No one is safe... from WWE's booking.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Does this mean Evil Emma stays?! :vince


Please God!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm happy Emma is coming back though. That gimmick was pretty cool, she's too talented to just be eye candy. She's going to be like RAW's Bliss IMO. Leave the eye candy to Lana, Eva Marie and Maryse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Rated R™ said:


> Forgive me but I don't watch minor league NXT.
> 
> Joe ain't shit, hasn't done shit as far as I'm concerned.


Nothing to see here guys. Just another troll.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

joe vs owens, book it maaaaaan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

People still looking at this shit from a brand split mark war perspective.

:mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Kabraxal said:


> Emma looked so disgusted and bored out there...


I can imagine her not being all too pleased with this whole thing. It is honestly a misuse of her talents.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Being trolled is one thing, but that was weak AF.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Lol Bayley in the main event? Wow lol Bayley isn't a very good wrestler, their matches aren't gonna be as good as Sasha and Charlotte's Vince. 

And i swear to god if Charlotte drops the title AGAIN on Raw for like the 4th or 5th time i'm gonna break something, its unbelievable the shit they're doing just to get her record caught up to her dads. Never dreamed they'd be doing this shit with her, and the entire time they're protecting her ppv record so she has to lose her title everytime on an episode of Raw.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Braaaaaaun about to destroy during Black History Month.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Hmm... I think Joe destroys Jericho soon...


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> Wonder if HHH turns on Owens tonight, or they stretch it out alittle?
> 
> :hmm:


Why would HHH turn on him? Makes no sense?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*










Some variation of this needs to happen involving Triple H, and Samoa Joe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Gainn_Damage said:


> Being trolled is one thing, but that was weak AF.


Yep. After that shit, the only ones WWE are trolling are themselves. We just get to sit back and laugh. Sounds like a good deal to me. :shrug


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> Forgive me but I don't watch minor league NXT.
> 
> Joe ain't shit, hasn't done shit as far as I'm concerned.


Dude Joe killed it in ROH, same place your boy CM Punk got noticed.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Brown Snowman!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

HHH convincing Owens to lose Jericho? Joe is there tonight as well and these kind of celebrations don't end well....


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley is so undeserving of main eventing Raw...

I know I won't be watching the last 20 minutes. Thanks for the heads up WWE.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This crowd sucks donkey dick tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Women in the ME, emmalina debuted to say now for the debut of emma ... she gonna kill bayley and haitch will succeed in getting her to work on the main roster (he was gunning for paige v emma last WM if i remember rightly)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The RainMaker said:


> Why would HHH turn on him? Makes no sense?


Because Joe is his new guy. And Owens is losing the title to Goldberg at FL most likely. He won't be within 1500 miles of KO at that point, from a kayfabe perspective, of course.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Henry about to get squashed :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Why does everybody need a gimmick name in WWE? Monster Among Men. LOL 

Like when Vince wanted Vader renamed as Mastodon. "Well, we can trademark and he's a big mastodon".


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Hour One was horrible. That is all.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ChairShot90 said:


> This crowd sucks donkey dick tonight.


Can you blame them? The poor souls are in a three-hour torture session.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm hoping Braun gets over here.

I'm really on the Braun hype train recently. Such an amazing looking big guy.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Avada Kedavra said:


> Bayley is so undeserving of main eventing Raw...
> 
> I know I won't be watching the last 20 minutes. Thanks for the heads up WWE.


You're acting as if main eventing RAW is this mindblowing achievement lol.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Rated R™ said:


> Forgive me but I don't watch minor league NXT.
> 
> Joe ain't shit, hasn't done shit as far as I'm concerned.


Thankfully Samoa Joe didn't make his name or earn his reputation in NXT.

If you're not going to bother to educate yourself about that which you talk about, well, you've made yourself look even more of a fool than you had previously.

My congrats.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm just praying Emma costs Bayley the match tonight and beats the shit out of her.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ChairShot90 said:


> This crowd sucks donkey dick tonight.


Might be because the show thus far has been nothing but a bag of donkey dicks. :shrug


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ChairShot90 said:


> This crowd sucks donkey dick tonight.


Yeah. But at the same time, I can't blame them. This RAW has been shit thus far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Poor Mark.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This match is leading us into the 2nd hour :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Mark Henry always gets a pop despite doing absolutely nothing of note in years, lol.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm just praying Emma costs Bayley the match tonight and beats the shit out of her.


Have Emma and Dana Brooke reunite. Give Dana something to do to while we're at it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That was amazing. Braun just did a dropkick.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Pretty remarkable Mark Henry's body has sustained literally one of the strongest drug-tested human beings to walk the planet since well a high schooler and can still get in the ring after 20 years of wrestling on top of that. Respect.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> Because Joe is his new guy. And Owens is losing the title to Goldberg at FL most likely. He won't be within 1500 miles of KO at that point, from a kayfabe perspective, of course.


Don't see it. Everyone knows KO and HHH are boys.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Get off my tv Roman Reigns!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm just praying Emma costs Bayley the match tonight and beats the shit out of her.


That's what I'm calling. Anyways. BRAAAUUUUUUUNNNNNN.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm just praying Emma costs Bayley the match tonight and beats the shit out of her.


Nah, sadly it will be Sasha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

People are gonna moan about Roman getting another appearance, but this one makes sense, it's hyping their match at FL.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Strategize said:


> You're acting as if main eventing RAW is this mindblowing achievement lol.


Correct. Also it's almost like the only title match on the card SHOULD main event the show or something? What a novel concept (sarcasm).


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Dafuq...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The RainMaker said:


> Don't see it. Everyone knows KO and HHH are boys.


HHH has been boys with alot of folks over the years on screen.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

KILL HIM, BRAUN!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KILL HIM BRAUN. PLEASE ANOTHER DESTRUCTION.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Just what this raw needs, more Roman :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They just gave away one of the big counters to their fastlane match :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Yes Bruan destroyed him!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"Burying Reigns".

I wish.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sit the fuck down Roman. Announcers selling it like Roman is the one at less than 100% when Strowman just finished a match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Good stuff. If Roman is beating Braun at the PPV you mise well make Braun look strong for a 2nd week in a row.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Please WWE, make the right choice and let Strowman go over Reigns CLEAN. I think that would allow the fans to accept Reigns going over Taker at WM 33.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

You just can't escape this dude.

That's twice in 1 hour.

Fuck.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Braun is a killer.

I love that dude.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Reigns gets involved in the woman's match :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Headliner said:


> Good stuff. If Roman is beating Braun at the PPV you mise well make Braun look strong for a 2nd week in a row.


Yeah and I think Reigns goes over at Fastlane, expect a meltdown here when it happens. Reigns needs to be built up for Taker.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This raw has been pure trash so far


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"Burying Reigns"

Like if anyone can bury Reigns, not even a failed drug test was able to bury Reigns


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Haha suck shit Roman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Strowman's momentum about to become non-existent in a couple weeks just because.

:lol

And people wonder why..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



3ku1 said:


> Reigns gets involved in the woman's match :lol


SUPERMAN PUNCH TO CHARLOTTE!

BAYLEY WITH THE COVER!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

There is simply too much Roman Reigns during this RAW broadcast. Let that wet spaghetti hair-having turd go away already.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Please WWE, make the right choice and let Strowman go over Reigns CLEAN.


Wishful thinking assuming Reigns is heading right to beating Taker at Mania while Braun just goes to the Andre Battle Royal.


----------



## PureGreatness (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Please WWE, make the right choice and let Strowman go over Reigns CLEAN. I think that would allow the fans to accept Reigns going over Taker at WM 33.


That won't allow shit, that will just throw all Roman push to the toiled.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha he ate two supermen punches and then countered a fucking spear. Am I supposed to believe Braun isn't Brock level at this point?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Headliner said:


> Good stuff. If Roman is beating Braun at the PPV you mise well make Braun look strong for a 2nd week in a row.


I don't think Roman is going over Strowman. I think Undertaker gets involved in this one. As much as they are building Strowman up to be a monster I think a win for Strowman would do more for him than it would Roman.

At the very least if Undertaker gets involved I can see it going to a no contest.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ChairShot90 said:


> There is simply too much Roman Reigns during this RAW broadcast. Let that wet spaghetti hair-having turd go away already.


fpalm so childish


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

For the first time, well ever, I'm totally on Braun's side in a feud.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

To whoever mentioned Street Fighter earlier.... :lol










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831308335538327552


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PureGreatness said:


> That won't allow shit, that will just throw all Roman push to the toiled.


They allowed Bray to go over Cena and Styles clean in one night. So all bets are off now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They are doing this recap of the whole JeriKO storyline, I wonder if something will happen tonight.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Just shows how completely pointless the Gallows/Anderson thing was. Least they got this bit right.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

First time in months I'm watching Raw. Wow, what trash.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Dolorian said:


> They are doing this recap of the whole JeriKO storyline, I wonder if something will happen tonight.


Trips being there and speaking with KO in the back may allude to something...


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wwe9391 said:


> fpalm so childish


Sorry, I tell the truth. #beleedat


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Are they gonna have Bayley and Charlotte main event tonight? Please say no.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Nice save, Sheamus.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

meh, they're essentially the RAW tag team titles


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lol Shaemus botched the line . That's why your not wwe champ fella


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sheamus, chill bruh :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Please get to the Joe interview already.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Enzo is like a caricature of himself. Which is to say he's like a cartoon dog.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ChairShot90 said:


> Sorry, I tell the truth. #beleedat


na. The truth is he is The Guy weather people want to accept it or not.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Trips being there and speaking with KO in the back may allude to something...


Yeah maybe something that pushes Owens/Jericho apart and begins their feud.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

lol @ Sheamus botching his lines.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



3ku1 said:


> :lol Shaemus botched the line . That's why your not wwe champ fella


What'd he say?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Enjoyed RAW so far. I wished Enzo and Cass would have come in to make the save during the first match, but seeing what they just did Braun it makes sense that Roman looks like a bad ass then so Strowman can look like a killer here. New Day were the usual, but a rare Bo sighting! As goof as that was, I laughed at him tearing up the ice cream machine blue prints, especially after the crowd chanting for it. Also he looked good with his hair like that. Poor Alicia, try harder to get that heat for Noam.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Horrid Enzo is on....for the second time tonight, I must mute my headphones.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

razzathereaver said:


> What'd he say?


He misspelt WWE tag team champions


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The day Cass squashes Enzo will be a great day in the WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wow. If that segment doesn't sum WWE up in a nutshell, I don't know what does..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The day Cassidy turns on Enzo may be the day I shed many tears of joy.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Kill Cole :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Can Joe hurt cole now please?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wow. They're really trying to push this idea of HHH being afraid of Rollins.

:hmm:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> Wow. They're really trying to push this idea of HHH being afraid of Rollins.
> 
> :hmm:


Did they say anything? My stream is acting up and I have it on mute.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Hearing Joe blow Hunter makes me a sad panda


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe is well spoken, he might be the best full time promo.

Sounds like a legit bad ass :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Dolorian said:


> Did they say anything? My stream is acting up and I have it on mute.


Cole said that Joe is here because HHH is afraid of Rollins, or that many believe that.

And Joe just said he caused Seth to miss another WM; which means he will be back, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Man get this fat beanbag built ass Samoan outta here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Redesign, Rebuild, Reclaim, Reinjure

Joe is awesome


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Samoa Joe and his Nation of Violence.


----------



## PureGreatness (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Damn you can tell how much Samoa is on his character, very entertaining, a real heel.

Take note rest of the roster, Vince push this fat fuck, he gud.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Harper rockin that Dallas cowboy hat banderas


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Great interview from Joe


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wait are they saying Rollins isn't making Mania? Joe just said he took WM from him and Cole didn't say any different just that he'll be back.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sami Zayn burial :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Lol at them having him throw shade at Sami


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe vs Strowman coming to a TV near you.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe is so fucking awesome, I hope they have big plans for him for WM.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Holy shit. Joe going in! :mark:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe is such a legit fucking STAR. God damn it Vince, don't fuck this up.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sami Zayn is a dweeb tho I can agree


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Does Joe have a cocaine problem?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

An HBK mention on the 20 year anniversary of him losing his smile on Raw.

:hbk1

I approve.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> Cole said that Joe is here because HHH is afraid of Rollins, or that many believe that.
> 
> And Joe just said he caused Seth to miss another WM; which means he will be back, I'm pretty sure.


Oh but of course he'll be back. I want him to come in full NXT Takeover mode turned up to 11, give him a mic and let him shoot on the whole thing and just tear shit up.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I really like Joe's use of diction. He's a killer but he'll let you know in a very eloquent way.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Brandough said:


> Man get this fat beanbag built ass Samoan outta here


Did somebody say get Samoa Joe outta here?! :vince2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Put a rocket on this man, have him go over Roman, Braun or Lesnar.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Finally a good interview from the WWE... been a minute.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:clap great job by Joe. He is going to be a top for like on the main roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Michael Cole looked like he was checking Joe out after that interview :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Speaking of Sami Zayn....:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What the hell does Joe do at WM? I can't think of anyone for him to face that would feel like a big match.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Zayn vs Joe will be amazing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe is the samoan badass Roman wishes he could be


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe should've been in WWE so long ago. It's a shame.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> Cole said that Joe is here because HHH is afraid of Rollins, or that many believe that.
> 
> And Joe just said he caused Seth to miss another WM; which means he will be back, I'm pretty sure.


If Rollins has a setback while rehabbing, WWE is sure gonna have alot of empty product resources used. They are really promoting this full force.

Anyway, good showing by Joe. When I watched TNA: I always dug the collected delivery he had yet could be serious with the same tone. Not saying he is greatest but underrated on the stick.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe came off like a damn star!

The Universal title must be his at some point this year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



razzathereaver said:


> I really like Joe's use of diction. He's a killer but he'll let you know in a very eloquent way.


 Some idiot on here was saying Joe couldn't cut a promo :lmao

Joe is one of the best in the company today and his character work is fantastic.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Put a rocket on this man, have him go over Roman, Braun or Lesnar.


I'm telling you man. Let Joe be the first to kill Braun at Mania. (Braun beats Roman at FL with Taker help.)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> An HBK mention on the 20 year anniversary of him losing his smile on Raw.
> 
> :hbk1
> 
> I approve.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> What the hell does Joe do at WM? I can't think of anyone for him to face that would feel like a big match.


Thats a very good question. Man who does he face?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Great job from Joe again. Between last week's segment and this week's segment, I'm sold on Joe. Feels like a legit badass, carries himself like a star, and I've seen some his matches in NXT to know the guy can go in the ring.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Zayn vs Joe will be amazing.


Talk about strong style :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah maybe something that pushes Owens/Jericho apart and begins their feud.


As much as I like and prefer Jericho, KO needs something that will propel him. Hopefully tonight it starts and his terrible reign as champ can start a new trajectory.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> To whoever mentioned Street Fighter earlier.... :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See that's what I was saying lol! :laugh:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> Wait are they saying Rollins isn't making Mania? Joe just said he took WM from him and Cole didn't say any different just that he'll be back.


I think the storyline is that Rollins is too injured to make Mania, but he will make Mania and face Triple H.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> What the hell does Joe do at WM? I can't think of anyone for him to face that would feel like a big match.


 Should be AJ, but he's taking the Shane bullet.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

EMMAS DEBUT ON RAW


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

RUSEV!!!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wwe9391 said:


> Thats a very good question. Man who does he face?


Give him Strowman and let Joe be the first to beat him. Joe being stuck in the Battle Royal would be total bullshit.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh great. Handsome Rusev to job to Sami Zayn for a third time.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Rusev vs. Zayn could be a big match if not for petty bullshit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Should be AJ, but he's taking the *Shane bullet*.


you are stealing my lines now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wwe9391 said:


> Thats a very good question. Man who does he face?


I really have no idea, best guess would be Balor if he returns in time, or Zayn since he threw a shot at him in his interview.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The RainMaker said:


> I'm telling you man. Let Joe be the first to kill Braun at Mania. (Braun beats Roman at FL with Taker help.)


 Braun loses all his appeal the moment he takes that first L, Joe on the other hand will still be over after taking several losses.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Mordecay said:


> Joe is the samoan badass Roman wishes he could be


Joe is the badass Vince wishes Roman could be.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Oh great. Handsome Rusev to job to Sami Zayn for a third time.


Rusev seriously deserves better. Can wrestle, can talk, has a good look and Lana.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Braun loses all his appeal the moment he takes that first L, Joe on the other hand will still be over after taking several losses.


Doesn't matter. Joe needs the world title NOW. Let this guy carry the company. Braun can take an L and be fine. He's got plenty of time to grow into a world champion.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> Joe should've been in WWE so long ago. It's a shame.


Mid 00s Joe would've ripped it up on SD that's for sure. Joe/Taker, Joe/Mysterio, Joe/Benoit, Joe/Eddie, Joe/Regal, Joe/Finlay (what a match that'd be), Joe/at his working peak Orton etc.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> What the hell does Joe do at WM? I can't think of anyone for him to face that would feel like a big match.


Only hope would be to announce some RAW vs SD interpromotional match: Joe vs AJ. Would be a dream and could salvage the proposed card.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Natecore said:


> Joe is the badass Vince wishes Roman could be.


Yep. Have Reigns' "look" with Joe's demeanor and personality, and you might have something there.


----------



## Bung (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I just dont get why lana married rusev. Doesnt add up. 

Guy is muscled but also fat. His face is meh, nothing to brag about.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WOW, Lana looks amazing tonight!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Good start to Rusev/Zayn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I hope Neville doesn't waste away in the CW too long. I'd build him up in the division for 6-12 months and then give him some singles feuds against heavyweights. I want this guy to be in the US/IC title picture by mid 2018.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Natecore said:


> Joe is the badass Vince wishes Roman could be.


Rather, Joe is the badass Vince thinks Roman is.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The RainMaker said:


> Doesn't matter. Joe needs the world title NOW. Let this guy carry the company. Braun can take an L and be fine. He's got plenty of time to grow into a world champion.


 Nah, I'm saying Joe has a lot more upside than a guy who is a giant.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> I really have no idea, best guess would be Balor if he returns in time, or Zayn since he threw a shot at him in his interview.


I rather it be Zayn. Finn vs Balor has been done to death


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Bung said:


> I just dont get why lana married rusev. Doesnt add up.
> 
> Guy is muscled but also fat. His face is meh, nothing to brag about.


Salty much? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Anyone else think Trips, Joe and KO is about to be an on-screen stable soon? Screw what Trips said about getting away from the ring.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Bung said:


> I just dont get why lana married rusev. Doesnt add up.
> 
> Guy is muscled but also fat. His face is meh, nothing to brag about.


Are you any better?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Anyone else think Trips, Joe and KO is about to be an on-screen stable soon? Screw what Trips said about getting away from the ring.


God I hope so. That's an Authority I can get behind.













#MakeTheAuthorityGREATAgain .


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Bung said:


> I just dont get why lana married rusev. Doesnt add up.
> 
> Guy is muscled but also fat. His face is meh, nothing to brag about.


Yeah its definitely a weird mismatch, but so is Miz and Maryse, i mean Velvet Sky is with Bubba Ray, these women in wrestling have weird taste in men.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wwe9391 said:


> I rather it be Zayn. Finn vs Balor has been done to death


Yeah, but then you're saying Zayn is on Joe's level. And that's bullshit, and blatantly untrue.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Rusev has a great dropkick for a guy of his size and just in general.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Rusev is that big and can throw a freaking drop kick. How is he not in the ME picture yet? It makes no sense.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Damn Lana :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wwe9391 said:


> I rather it be Zayn. Finn vs Balor has been done to death


I agree but it hasn't happened on the main roster is all Vince will think about, he could care less whats happened in NXT.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Rusev is hideous with that mask on.

It's awesome!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

God damn, Lana is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Bung said:


> I just dont get why lana married rusev. Doesnt add up.
> 
> Guy is muscled but also fat. His face is meh, nothing to brag about.


Maybe because there is more to a person then their looks.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Would've been sticking it to Cody, but I would've LOVE for Rusev to have come out as Disfigured Rusev and be despondent over the loss of his perfect looks.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Cole just called a standing kick an enzuguri lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Rusev did the job for Zayn...lol...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WOOOOOOOOOW! Zayn won!!! Y'all happy now?

BTW, send Rusev to SD already! There's no room for him on RAW anymore. Not as a heel. Turn him face if he's going to stay on RAW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That was nice. Surprised Zayn actually won.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Bung said:


> I just dont get why lana married rusev. Doesnt add up.
> 
> Guy is muscled but also fat. His face is meh, nothing to brag about.


It ain't all about looks to some people, man. Rusev seems like a great person outside the ring. Maybe that won Lana's heart.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sami Zayn has beaten Rusev 3 times. I don't think Rusev has beaten Sami once.

SMH.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Ugh.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Rusev doing the job for Zayn who will probably sustain a career of Christian "close but not quite" booking.......


----------



## Bung (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wish sami zayn would put a shirt on, and his lucha mask.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Really good match. That was both a cool, and weak finish. Was unexpected but Rusev losing off of just that is some bad booking for Rusev. He deserves a lot more.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

and the crowd goes mild, another guy wwe have ruined


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe/Zayn at FL.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"I'm just happy to be here" Sami Zayn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe v Zayn for WM?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Zayn vs Joe?

I'll fucking take it.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Rusev loses clean on a random match on Raw.

Remember when he was undefeated going into Wrestlemania against Cena? He looked like a future WWE champion at the time ...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oooooooo.. I really like this Zayn interview.

HERE COMES JOE!!!!


----------



## Bung (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wkc_23 said:


> It ain't all about looks to some people, man. Rusev seems like a great person outside the ring. Maybe that won Lana's heart.


Ur a silly goose


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Ok so its gonna be Sami vs Joe at WM? I'll take it, should be a great match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I feel like it's said every week but the crowd is dead.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Nice knowing ya, Sami.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Both Sami and Rusev deserve so much better than this.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Zayn vs Joe. Here we go


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I love Joe's final boss video game music.:lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe vs Zayn :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"You about to catch these hands" :lol Joe.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Nah, already had more than enough Joe this week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe outta nowhere :mark:

Such a fucking bad ass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Yep, Joe/Zayn at FL. At least we know there will be one good match at FL.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Samoa Joe mean mugging on Zayn.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

JOE!:mark:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Joe has some bumpin music -- I can see some chicks grinding to dat tune in the club on a Saturday night


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Figured as soon as he named dropped Sami earlier he'd be facing him at Fastlane now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Zayn cuts another really good promo. I can dig Zayn vs. Joe at Fastlane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



the_hound said:


> and the crowd goes mild, another guy wwe have ruined


Not true. That crowd just blows.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> Yep, Joe/Zayn at FL. At least we know there will be one good match at FL.


 Thought they were heading for Jericho-Zayn.

You say my name, you put some respect on it :sodone


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Put some respek on ma name I ain't gon say it no mo


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Say my name!

- Vic


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

put respek on Joe's name


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Put respekt on ym name..... good gaw.. WWE can't stay away from pop culture. Anyways, good shiet!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Poor Zayn!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"YOU SAY MY NAME, YOU PUT RESPECT ON IT!"

JOE IS BOSS


----------



## Bung (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wow...samoa hoe quoting birdmans dumb ass "put sum respek on my name"

Smh


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sami Zayn making me proud with his promo work :mark:

and a feud between him and Samoa Joe has potential to be good


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Samoa Joe with the Birdman reference.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"You say my name you put respek on it"


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Bung said:


> I just dont get why lana married rusev. Doesnt add up.
> 
> Guy is muscled but also fat. His face is meh, nothing to brag about.



Whatcha talkin' bout?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe/Sami will be a great match, I really hope they make it like Joe/AJ from Turning Point 05.

I could see those 2 having a very similar classic match.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



redban said:


> Joe has some bumpin music -- I can see some chicks grinding to dat tune in the club on a Saturday night


His music sounds like fat boy music.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

THROW SOME RESPEK ON JOES NAME BOY


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"You say my name, put some respek on it" :trips5


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

My word what a damn line :banderas

"You say my name, you put some respect on it" :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Rusev doing the job for Zayn who will probably sustain a career of Christian "close but not quite" booking.......


It is so funny that you mention Zayn being similar to Christian in terms of career. I have been saying that for weeks. I believe you are right.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlottes very manly isint she. 

Wyatt Cena WWE title on SD tommorro? They are going to give John his 17th arent they :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That's what Rusev should've done to Sami.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

God are they really that fucking dumb to have Charlotte drop her title on Raw again? Surely they wont keep doing this rinse and repeat shit with her, its getting real fucking old.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wkc_23 said:


> "You about to catch these hands" :lol Joe.


Yeah, that was hilarious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Put some respeck on his name


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Headliner said:


> I love Joe's final boss video game music.:lol


Sounds like a boss theme for an old crash bandicoot game :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe needs to freshen up on his catchphrases. It's "Cash Me Outside" now.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joe/Zayn at WM? 

Now I can get behind that!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

once again :clap for Joe. Great work tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

At least their using Joe as a top heel the correct way. Taking out the two loved babyfaces first Seth, and now Sami Zayn.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> God are they really that fucking dumb to have Charlotte drop her title on Raw again? Surely they wont keep doing this rinse and repeat shit with her, its getting real fucking old.


i have a sinking feeling they are trying to make her a sixteen time womens champion ... but god lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Raw is quickly becoming Raw is Joe.

Sorry JeriGOAT.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Man... wtf are they going to do with Balor?!? I have no idea now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So Sami vs Jericho at Fastlane for the US Title, and Joe obviously costs him the match which sets up their WM match? Yeah thats probably how this will play out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Holla Holla Holla playas. It's time for a tag team match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

ah black history month


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Teddy Long in the HOF playa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Here comes the Mack Millitant


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Entertainers = what black folks were meant to be in AmeriKKKah 'after' slavery.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Long was most entertaining to me as Rodney Mack and Mark Henry's manager in 2002-2003 where he was all about hating on white boys.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

LOW KI SIGHTING!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Vintage Johnny B. Badd siting!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Hopefully he won't botch his induction speech :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Yay for Teddy Long!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

HYAAAA!!!!!

"At least one cruiser-weight playing video games..." lols, bunch of geeks!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I got a bad feeling they're getting used to using Aries as a commentator and he wont have much of a wrestling career in WWE, dude is cleared to wrestle isn't he? Why's he still at the commentators booth?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Ah it is the screaming muppet Akira...eh...not my thing taking a break.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

sorry tozowa theres only one akira


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Dragon Gate!!!?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*(Ugh, fucked up again....)



Headliner said:


> I love Joe's final boss video game music.:lol


Speaking of Street Fighter again (and boss music), this theme came to my head when Joe came out....







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831332068273463296


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bryon asking all these cringe questions.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

CWs is like an energy vacuum. Brutal.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I enjoyed that.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Why so much under the bottom rope camera? It's awful. No hard camera shots for this match at all, which is the best camera for watching a match. I guess that's why they don't use it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Tozawa is so awesome!


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

HAK
HAK
HAK
HAK
HAK
HAK
HAK


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Damn that snap German Suplex is a thing of fucking beauty.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Man Aries is so awesome on commentary.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The cruiserweights are the most consistent aspect of Raw. Everything else can be way worse, or once in a while, way better. But the cruisers are always decent and not intelligence-insulting garbage.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So my friend who sitting beside me watching RAW added this little nugget of wisdom...

"WWE only announced Teddy going into the HOF to satisfy their quota for this week in Black History Month". :lol


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

LoL the only cruiserweight that at least tries to wake the crowd up and the commentators poop on how he does it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wonder if tonight is the night Jericho and Kevin split up? HHH talking to Owens about something means nothing good ever.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> I got a bad feeling they're getting used to using Aries as a commentator and he wont have much of a wrestling career in WWE, dude is cleared to wrestle isn't he? Why's he still at the commentators booth?


 Plan is for Neville v Aries at WM.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Festival of Friendship is coming up next! We're all gonna need to be positive for this next segment. It's a tribute to all friends worldwide


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The festival of friendship is next!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

**THIS is that what Braun/Roman tweet was for, I wasn't gonna post it because the video that goes with it is too damn quiet. lol*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831323904207523840


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Let's see what blows up during this "Festival"...


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Here. We. Go.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Festival of Friendshiiiiiip


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So, the "this is your life" segment that will be terrible?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Festival of Friendship! :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

My body is ready!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm just glad it isn't half naked men.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho & Owens be like....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

and the cowd stays silent


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Plan is for Neville v Aries at WM.


Oh shit sign me up for that! I really fucking hope that match happens.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

OMG Jericho, I love you so much :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Yup... Trips might even kick Jericho's arse himself tonight after this shiet.....da fugg...


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is already the greatest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho with his party hat and jacket :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho... :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho reminded me of Neil Patrick Harris for some reason for a second there. :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is both terrible and hilarious at the same time


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is flopping.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is why people are ashamed to admit they're wrestling fans.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho so brilliantly campy :maury :maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Come on Owens, crack a smile, Jericho put a lot of effort into this :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Plan is for Neville v Aries at WM.


That will be an incredible match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Fucking love Y2J :ha 

Owens turning on Jericho here.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho is such a ham!!!!

Fucking Awesome :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jericho is making me laugh more then any comedy scene in a longgggggg time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

[email protected] Jericho's dancing! Bwhahahahahaha!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WTF is Jericho wearing. It's gloriously cheesy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well, this is something alright


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Jericho continues to establishhimself as GOAT :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is half the reason Owens has failed so badly as a champion, the comedy shit with Jericho, its funny some of it yeah but it killed any credibility he had as a bad ass and just turned him into a comedy act and a helpless bitch who has to rely on his friend to win.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho is coming out to KO tonight, isn't he?..


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Break-up time


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I fucking love Chris Jericho!! He can turn shit into gold :lmao


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Did i just see a sign that said "Festival of "D-bags" ?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Plan is for Neville v Aries at WM.


:banderas


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I need a friend like Jericho.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Art Of Jericho

thumbs up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

SCULPT IT IN MANNNNN


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is some gold so far :maury :maury


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

hahaha that sculpture


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Two dudes hugging :lol

Intertwined? :lmao


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What the fuck is that thing ?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Gay Jericho....Lol.


Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

that sculpture has homoerotic overtones!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SCULPT IT IN MANNNNNN


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Irrelevant said:


> I need a friend like Jericho.


Jericho would be a great laugh on drunken nights out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I can't deal.:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

I'm done!

OMFG AWWWWWWWWWWWWWESOME!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh man that painting lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho is killing this segment :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That's f*cking amazing :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm dying over here.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I want that fucking art piece now!! :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What the fuck!!! :mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

OMG super gay....

:lmao

This is embarrassing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

OH MY GOD :lmao That painting :lmao

This is literally the best thing ever.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That's fucking gay.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*









haha i'm pissing my self here


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lmao


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm fucking dying over here !


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

SELL THAT ON THE SHOP NOW I NEED THAT!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:ha :Maury


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lol Gold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is so awesome


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho is behaving like a GOAT atm.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I fucking love Jeri-KO :lmao :lmao

The more I see segments like this, the more I'm going to miss them together when they break up


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm fucking laughing my ass off I don't give a shit what any smarks say


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This whole segment is just one, big hilarious meme.


----------



## PureGreatness (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Dis is turning very gay. lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That gay statue :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

No pants on :lmao

Told you this segment would have gay references all over it.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

All this segment needs is The New Day and Titus O'Neil


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

To be fair, Jericho and most of the roster aren't wearing pants on a weekly basis.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"It's art, you don't need pants" :lmao

Jericho is the best.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well, everyone always said there's homoerotic undertones to pro wrestling


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

OMG!

You don't even have any pants on! :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh my goodness lol Jericho!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*











:HA :westbrook5


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That painting will haunt me in my dreams


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

yasssss hes going on the list


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

PMPLMAO!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The magician just made The List!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Why is Owens being so sour? :hmm:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Friendship the Magician making the list


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That magician corpsing.. SEND FOR THE MAN.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh Friendship, you done fucked up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Best segment of the year already.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

yay Jericho is officially goat.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho's the best thing about this show, by leaps and bounds :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

craigslist


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Friendship the Magician, you just made the list! 

LMFAO

These two are bliss together. Jericho is freaking gold.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Gillberg!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This shouldn't be a main event angle.

I bet we get Gillberg.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is almost as good as "This is Your Life" ngl


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Reminds me of This is your life Segment with Rock and Foley :lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Here comes Gillberg!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well-timed commercial break.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Best fucking comedy segment in history :ha


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Really? A commercial?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The monkeys in the truck about to make the list.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

.....................Nice commercial spot


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Damn I'm gonna miss Jericho so much when he goes, he is literally one of the best things about WWE, period.

Also, worst placement of an ad break ever lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Commercial mid promo? Huh? Has that ever happened before? Jericho didn't even finish his line.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

A commercial ?!?!?!?!? fpalm


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This should take a really fucked up turn, like Jericho tricks Goldberg into getting AIDS or something.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They went to commercial!? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

FUCK YOU COMMERCIAL BREAK


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

IT!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

To commercial?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WHOA ... fucking ads ... wtf ... AAAAHHHH I NEED IT!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Best comedy segment WWE's done easily since Anger Management imo.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The best things about WWE since early 2016 are as follows.

- Jericho
- The List
- AJ Styles
- The New Day

No particular order.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

commercial now what the fuck bulshit


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Maybe Yurple the Clown and Friendship the Magician should hook up so they can have little magic clown babies roaming the planet.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

USA's commercial breaks...you just made The List!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The one time I REALLY hate the commercial break timing


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I seriously can't stop laughing Jericho is the fucking GOAT. I may take a break when he does because it just won't be the same. I'm calling GOAT comedy segment ever right here.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:jetgood


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

KO has to be turning here. I don't see what else would happen.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ACSplyt said:


> FUCK YOU COMMERCIAL BREAK


If the commercial break makes The List... I'm gonna lose it! :grin2:


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

He'll finish saying "it" when it comes back from break, obviously.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If I buy a Tempur-Pedic, will I be able to sleep and not watch raw ?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:ha


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

raw is jericho!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho really paused throughout the duration of the commercial break, holy shit :lmao


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Best return from a commercial break since the 2 lists


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Did Jericho stand like that the whole ad break? :lmao I hope he did, cos that would be hilarious :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Man, I'm gonna miss when Jericho leaves after Mania, he is the most entertaining part of WWE not counting AJ matches


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> If the commercial break makes The List... I'm gonna lose it! :grin2:


I'm with you there. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Best fucking comedy segment in history :ha


No that was Rock Mankind 1999 This is your life


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They made Jericho hold for "it" lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lmao Jericho's just been standing there pointing duing the commercial break.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Zigberg said:


> He'll finish saying "it" when it comes back from break, obviously.


As I was saying...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Gillberg?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

ITS GILLBERG BAY BAY.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

GILLBERG :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Chris Jericho pointing and waiting 5 minutes to say "IT" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho really paused mid promo :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lmao Gillberg is back!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Lol and of course its Gillberg.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

yasss gilberg


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

BAWWGAWWWD IT'S HIM IT'S HIM IT'S HIM :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

?????????????


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:evans


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Chris Jeritroll strikes again!

- Vic


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Legend Gillberg returns!!

:jr Business is about to pick up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Gilberg LOL


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Diddnt Rock do this in 2003? With his feud with Goldberg? :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Motherfucking Gillberg!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

It's fucking Gillberg lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuckin Gillberg hahahahahaha


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

lmao...Gillberg.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

GILLBERG!!! :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

A TROLL BY WWE!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I also would have accepted Ellsberg.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I love Gilberg's reaction whenever they spray him with the fire extinguishers lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WWE trolling everyone tonight. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Gillberg! Gillberg! Gillberg!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Gillberg :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Not only we had MOTY already with Okada/Omega, we already had segment of the year, nothing is gonna top this


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Gillberg more over than reigns


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Gillberg chant. :sodone


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Gillberg vs Ellsworth has to happen at WM.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Y2J is such a supportive friend.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Yeah, I guess wrestling just isn't for me anymore. I should accept that.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Aww I think Jericho's being real.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is kinda like The Rock and Mankind's "this is your life" segment.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SovereignVA said:


> Jericho really paused throughout the duration of the commercial break, holy shit :lmao


HAHAHA this segment has been beyond gold


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

KO turns on Jericho in 1........2..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho shooting about this being his best year?


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Something tells me that KO turns heal and back stabs Jericho at Fast Lane after he looses the Uni title. I think Jericho will cost KO the match and title.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho speaking from the heart.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is a beautiful promo


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

OWENS IS GONNA ATTACK HIM.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

mini-shoot from Jericho? Such a pro hard to say.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Lol man Owens is made to be the biggest little bitch in history, Jericho blatantly saying he's won every title match because he needed his help and outright saying he's gonna interfere and help him beat Goldberg.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Scarf?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Please Owens don't do it!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Michaels/Jannetty moment coming...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> Gillberg vs Ellsworth has to happen at WM.


I'm up for it. I mean WWE will have a 7 hour pre-show to fill.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

LOL a new list OMG


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Now that was gold!!!!!!! That made the segment worth it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What the fuck, man!!!!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

A new list :lmao

The list of KO?

He's turning, finally :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well, there it is. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wow.. Perfect execution to perform the turn.. That was perfect..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

NOOOOOOOOO But perfect story telling


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

KEVIN OWENS NOOOOOOOOOOO

THIS WAS THE GREATEST FRIENDSHIP EVER.

WE WERE ALL ROOTING FOR YOU, AND YOU RUINED IT.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

HOLY SHIT! :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The List of KO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That was a great swerve.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

YES! Let this be the resurgence of bad ass Kevin Owens from NXT.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

THIS ! is how you get sympathy for a babyface I already feel f*cking horrible for Jericho :cry


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:'( KEVIN OWENS YOU ASSSHOLE!!!!! #itsstillrealtomedamnit :lol


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I knew it, KO was going to turn heal tonight on Jericho.

Jericho comes back to cost KO the Uni title at Fast Lane.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Maybe HHH told Owens he's become a joke around Jericho? lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That was some great acting from Jericho.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

if you're quiet you can hear a million hearts breaking.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Nooooooooo!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

now that was fucking nasty, i love it


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Shit. This was a great swerve.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SovereignVA said:


> KEVIN OWENS NOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> THIS WAS THE GREATEST FRIENDSHIP EVER.
> 
> WE WERE ALL ROOTING FOR YOU, AND YOU RUINED IT.











My favorite reality show gif.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is an unbelievably awesome segment


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This had to happen to make KO a legit threat again and give back credibility.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This may very well be the best booked thing on raw since the brand split


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Owens vs Jericho at WM, Title vs Title!


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

nevermind lol


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> THIS ! is how you get sympathy for a babyface I already feel f*cking horrible for Jericho :cry


Haha but yup, exactly.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oh, how I've missed THIS Kevin Owens! :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Triple H probably told Kevin to Turn on Jericho.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That was very a nicely done turn there, I liked the way they did it there.

Now Jericho has the sympathy and if he and KO have match at Mania, I'll be cheering loudly for Jericho


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If this means a return to the NXT version for KO, I'm all for it.

But the end of Jeri-KO :mj2


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

No blood, no buys


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Poor Jericho :frown2:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

NOOOOO KEVIN WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO US!!!! :woo:vincecry:rudeenzo:nikki2


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What a swerve. That was executed brilliantly.

The List of KO is brilliant.
I already feel terrible for Jericho.
KO is finally looking like a bad ass.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

And he throws Jericho into the TV just like Jericho did HBK. Fuckin perfect


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Hmm, "This is Your Life", Gillberg, and Michaels/Janetty.... fresh


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The man now turned his back on two best friends. It makes sense for KO's character to do this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



3ku1 said:


> Diddnt Rock do this in 2003? With his feud with Goldberg? :lol


Yep.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Now that is the Kevin Owens we should have had from the very beginning of his title reign.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What does this mean for Jericho? Will he face KO at Mania?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I feel like such a (stupid) idiot ever thinking that Jericho would betray Owens.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

And if you listen carefully, you can hear the sound of millions of people crying across the world. .


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Too bad they won't give us Trips/HHH one more time...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Yeah, probably Raw segment of the year in February. Hell of a job of storytelling there.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

From a kayfabe POV, why would he do this? He has no chance of beating Goldberg without someone's help, and Jericho was his best shot


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The betrayal of Jericho.. it's just so sad maaaaan!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:flair

:bully4

:bahgawd


----------



## Bung (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Kevin owens is an ugly fat fuck mouth breather 

Look at him 

Breathing out his mouth like his IQ is 20


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Damn great segment but how are we supposed to give a shit about KO vs Goldberg now? How are they going to juggle both feuds at once?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Is Jericho busted? that was just a sugar glass fake tv though right .... right


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO :vincecry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

You know WWE sucks most of the time but that was perfect, absolutely perfect


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

must be Pakistani month, jericho has a turban on his head


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

How sad is it that I'm already dreading the possibility of Goldberg vs. Triple H, just based on that segment? Live in the moment man!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Too bad they won't give us Trips/HHH one more time...


I assumed HHH was going to come out and re-ensure everyone Kevin was his guy.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## R3V0LU710NX (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Damn, this was one of the best segments ever, I'm actually speechless and with a broken heart... Perfect storytelling, mother of god


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The way Jericho said it was one of the best times in his career, it was like he was being sincere in a non storyline way. Like he was saying to Kevin "This is ending but I won't forget the time"....this was a great segment, very well done by both Kevin and Chris


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jericho carries Owens all year long and carried him on the mic and in promos all year. And finally the useless Owens gets heat by beating up the guy who has carried him all year long.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Its just a shame after this bad ass swerve and beatdown, Owens has to go into Fastlane and get squashed by Goldberg.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I reckon Triple H told KO that Jericho was making him look like a joke, like he couldn't win on his own and that, and that's why he turned on him.

I feel horrible for Jericho, so it's worked.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That segment was brilliant writing.

- Jericho was legitimate funny throughout.
- The comedy ended, and Jericho genuinely thanked him for everything.
- Owens gives Jericho a gift of his own.
- Jericho's name is written in the List of Owens.
- Brutal beatdown.

Looks like that's why the rest of Raw sucked.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



redban said:


> From a kayfabe POV, why would he do this? He has no chance of beating Goldberg without someone's help, and Jericho was his best shot


Jericho is the reason he is facing Goldberg.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



redban said:


> From a kayfabe POV, why would he do this? He has no chance of beating Goldberg without someone's help, and Jericho was his best shot


HHH proably told him he would be better off without Jericho and also proably told him how soft he has gotten. Proably wants to prove he never needed any help in the first place being Universal Champion.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I legit felt sad for Jericho there


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Moments right before I got swerved.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

A sad day for us all.

Thought he would turn on Jericho after the PPV when he loses the title. Then he could blame Jericho for losing the title. I guess Triple H caused Owens to turn on him.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



redban said:


> From a kayfabe POV, why would he do this? He has no chance of beating Goldberg without someone's help, and Jericho was his best shot


During that backstage segment with no audio, Triple H told him he and Joe have his back, and to ditch this Jericho loser.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SureUmm said:


> How sad is it that I'm already dreading the possibility of Goldberg vs. Triple H, just based on that segment? Live in the moment man!


Why in the world would we possibly get Goldberg vs Triple H?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Well, that was glorious.


----------



## hartattak9x9 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

He turned because it was Jericho who put him in the match against Goldberg. And from a longer storytelling perspective, KO's sick of being in a comedy act and needs to return to being a destroyer in the mode of Joe.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Headliner said:


> A sad day for us all.
> 
> Thought he would turn on Jericho after the PPV when he loses the title. Then he could blame Jericho for losing the title. I guess Triple H caused Owens to turn on him.


Well now Jericho will most likely cost Owens the title at Fastlane setting up their Wrestlemania match nicely.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



redban said:


> From a kayfabe POV, why would he do this? He has no chance of beating Goldberg without someone's help, and Jericho was his best shot


It's heel hubris.

It was great because in the end, and the way it was told, everybody expected Jericho to turn on Owens.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was fan fucking tastic. Now Jericho costs him the belt at Fastlane and we get the match at Mania with Jericho putting Owens over as a legit badass we thought we had. Hats off WWE (not yours Jericho bc that had me dying)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That should have been the main event segment.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Job extremely well done there :clap :clap :clap


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> YES! Let this be the resurgence of bad ass Kevin Owens from NXT.


Thank God. About time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Brock to cost Goldberg the match at Fastlane thus leading to Jericho winning the UC :fingerscrossed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Natecore said:


> Jericho is the reason he is facing Goldberg.


Yup. That made perfect sense. I've gotta give WWE credit with that storytelling.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That should've been the main event. Brilliant.

Now its time for more forced history and a "revolution"...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Someone needs to tell these wrestlers to work on their breathing technique on these Tapout commercials


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> Its just a shame after this bad ass swerve and beatdown, Owens has to go into Fastlane and get squashed by Goldberg.


cry:cry


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

A Truth anti-smoking commercial about something actually relevant/important???? Grab two of each animal and head to the bastard border! The end is nigh!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I have no idea why the shitty Women's match that no one cares about is main eventing over that genuinely brilliant segment.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"..How come my names on this?"

Heartbreaking


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I reckon Triple H told KO that Jericho was making him look like a joke, like he couldn't win on his own and that, and that's why he turned on him.
> 
> I feel horrible for Jericho, so it's worked.


So does Trips play KO or Joe? I say Trips plays Joe and goes with KO. I really want to see HHH/Joe in a brutal match.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The callback to Jericho throwing HBK through the Jeritron 5000 didn't play as well as the original. The "glass" looked very fake.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm gonna miss JeriKO


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Biggest swerve. That's how you book sympathy with a baby face. And book a heel. Best segment in some time


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

God and now for Charlotte to lose the title for the 4th or 5th time on Raw so she can win it back on the next ppv so they can catch her up to Ric Flair's record before the year ends. Thats pretty much how shes been booked her entire reign, loses it on Raw and wins it back on ppv. Vince is back there just drooling over the thought telling Michael Cole to tell everyone she tied her dads record. Flair acquired that record over decades, Charlotte will acquire it in like 2 years ffs....


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So did Triple H order that?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The end of a beautiful friendship


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"How come my name is on this?" is like the ending to "Of Mice and Men" 

Just overcome with sadness right now


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Avada Kedavra said:


> That should've been the main event. Brilliant.
> 
> Now its time for more forced history and a "revolution"...


Ugh. I never want to hear the girls complain ever again. This is the third time they will main event Raw for the title. Also at the Elimination Chamber they had three woman's matches. No more revolution. It's done.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The new Authority baby. I got a boner.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



razzathereaver said:


> I have no idea why the shitty Women's match that no one cares about is main eventing over that genuinely brilliant segment.


I'm guessing its because its a title match which I guess should main event a show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Well now Jericho will most likely cost Owens the title at Fastlane setting up their Wrestlemania match nicely.


What? Goldberg doesn't need Jericho's help to beat Owens. You just watched the setup to their WM match. Owens losing the title is just more fuel.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So does Trips play KO or Joe? I say Trips plays Joe and goes with KO. I really want to see HHH/Joe in a brutal match.


If they are setting up Joe vs. HHH at WM it makes sense for HHH to play Joe.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Owens/Joe/HHH....hmmm....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Well now Jericho will most likely cost Owens the title at Fastlane setting up their Wrestlemania match nicely.


Maybe. I wouldn't be surprised if Goldberg beats Owens clean and then Jericho attacks Owens on Raw the next night.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Avada Kedavra said:


> That should've been the main event. Brilliant.
> 
> Now its time for more forced history and a "revolution"...


It's a title match, the only one. It's going to main event, and if were guys you wouldn't complaining. So get over it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Anyone notice how excellent Graves sold his displeasure for what KO did to Y2J or maybe it's his displeasure for what Vince booked because he knows how close Y2J/KO were in the back?!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

lol Enzo always manages to drop the mic


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

whos gonna be the 4th member of the new evolution


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Now I have a feeling that Sasha will screw over Bayley tonight.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SureUmm said:


> The callback to Jericho throwing HBK through the Jeritron 5000 didn't play as well as the original. The "glass" looked very fake.


which itself was a call back to the original... HBK sending Jannety through the window


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



hartattak9x9 said:


> He turned because it was Jericho who put him in the match against Goldberg. And from a longer storytelling perspective, KO's sick of being in a comedy act and needs to return to being a destroyer in the mode of Joe.


I'd really like it if Owens admitted that seeing Joe debuted reminded him of what he used to be. It'd be fine as subtext too, but in that case I'd still like some subtle acknowledgement of that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This savage crowd. How dare they cheer Enzo & Cass after that tragedy they witnessed.

Shameful.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MEMS said:


> So did Triple H order that?


Obviously.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Poor Jericho! :crying:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*MUTE*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I really hope that not closing doesn't over time take away from how genuinely great and well executed that segment was. That segment deserves not to be washed away any time soon.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SureUmm said:


> The callback to Jericho throwing HBK through the Jeritron 5000 didn't play as well as the original. The "glass" looked very fake.


i would say rockers barber shop segment


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Headliner said:


> Maybe. I wouldn't be surprised if Goldberg beats Owens clean and then Jericho attacks Owens on Raw the next night.


OR ....

All this "Goldberg winning the strap" is bullsh*t and Brock costs Goldberg the match at FastLane thus leading to Jericho winning the UC at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Mutant God said:


> I'm guessing its because its a title match which I guess should main event a show.


Sometimes there are times titles matches don't deserve to close a show, like Y2J vs HHH over Rock vs Hogan


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Enzo is spot on.

Cesaro's intro is a mess.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Enzo & Cass... Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I get the criticism behind Owens being a comedic-act as champion, but i'm legitimately sad right now. 

I wasn't ready for no more Owens/Jericho going into this Raw.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Goldberg is gonna beat Owens clean without Jerichos help. Its part of the story where KO always needed Jerichos help to win.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

[email protected] the refs reaction in the back..like TF IS THIS IDIOT TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> This savage crowd. How dare they cheer Enzo & Cass after that tragedy they witnessed.
> 
> Shameful.


Did Jericho die? :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roxinius said:


> whos gonna be the 4th member of the new evolution


Strowman.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

And just when you think they can't get any worse..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Uptown King said:


> If they are setting up Joe vs. HHH at WM it makes sense for HHH to play Joe.


Joe is gonna killem' though.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



PanopticonPrime said:


> Now I have a feeling that Sasha will screw over Bayley tonight.


I'm thinking Emma attacks Bayley.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Enzo and Cass fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Hopefully Bray beats Cena clean tomorrow tonight.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> OR ....
> 
> All this "Goldberg winning the strap" is bullsh*t and Brock costs Goldberg the match at FastLane thus leading to Jericho winning the UC at Wrestlemania.


what reason does brock have to cost himself a shot at the title? and isnt jericho gone after mania for a while?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> OR ....
> 
> All this "Goldberg winning the strap" is bullsh*t and Brock costs Goldberg the match at FastLane thus leading to Jericho winning the UC at Wrestlemania.


Nah, no chance.

Goldberg beats Owens, Owens beats Jericho for the US title at 'Mania, Jericho disappears with Fozzy for the summer. Simple.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

These guys would be so amazing if it weren't for PG... As it is, they're so terrible.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> OR ....
> 
> All this "Goldberg winning the strap" is bullsh*t and Brock costs Goldberg the match at FastLane thus leading to Jericho winning the UC at Wrestlemania.


Brock is already facing Goldberg at WM. Why would Brock cost Goldberg the title when Brock can beat Goldberg and become champ? Its a 2 in 1 package for Brock.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Mutant God said:


> I'm thinking Emma attacks Bayley.


I wouldn't mind this.

The Emmalina shit needs saving.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> "How come my name is on this?" is like the ending to "Of Mice and Men"
> 
> Just overcome with sadness right now


Tell me about the rabbits George. :damn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Yeahhhh that Owens/Jericho segment should have went last. Not Charlotte/Bayley.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> OR ....
> 
> All this "Goldberg winning the strap" is bullsh*t and Brock costs Goldberg the match at FastLane thus leading to Jericho winning the UC at Wrestlemania.


Jericho leaves for a Fozzy tour after Mania, no way he is winning the title


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Game of Thrones said:


> *MUTE*


Lol thats seriously what i just did, looked over at the tv and saw saw Enzo and Cass and immediately found my remote to mute the shit.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sasha ain't turning. No way they'd do 2 big turns in one night, in the same hour.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Asuka842 said:


> It's a title match, the only one. It's going to main event, and if were guys you wouldn't complaining. So get over it.


As if that ever mattered.

The main event should be the biggest spot of the show. Nothing is going to top that tonight.

Especially because we've seen this song and dance like 100x now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> OR ....
> 
> All this "Goldberg winning the strap" is bullsh*t and Brock costs Goldberg the match at FastLane thus leading to Jericho winning the UC at Wrestlemania.


I wouldn't mind that. Jericho would have to drop the US title prior to that so that we can have a US title match at Mania.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Enzo is spot on.
> 
> Cesaro's intro is a mess.


It's one of those things they shouldn't point out unless they plan on changing it.

He's right though, Cesaro has this tendency to bite random stuff and have no central identity, it's been the story of his WWE career tbh.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Headliner said:


> Maybe. I wouldn't be surprised if Goldberg beats Owens clean and then Jericho attacks Owens on Raw the next night.


That could be the case too. I think if Jericho provided a distraction against Kevin causing him to lose, it would add some more tension to their feud. Either way Kevin is losing to Goldberg.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ACSplyt said:


> Hopefully Bray beats Cena clean tomorrow tonight.


Cena lose clean two matches in a row? Not going to happen. I'll say DQ or something.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831345108544999424
Book that shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm seriously still thinking of what KO did to Jericho. Man, that was just too good. Should have went on last.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That cesaro theme is fucking legit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They might as well just change the name of the title to the Women's TV Title, cause its defended on free tv more times than any title i've seen that wasn't a TV title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Love the callback spot to Jericho throwing HBK through the Jeritron. Awesome.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Cesaro is so stale. Needs a rework. Maybe a trade to SD this summer could really help him.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> OR ....
> 
> All this "Goldberg winning the strap" is bullsh*t and Brock costs Goldberg the match at FastLane thus leading to Jericho winning the UC at Wrestlemania.


Brock costing Goldberg the title at Fastlane would be absolutely stupid from Heyman and Brock's vantage point. They gain nothing from it, and lose a guaranteed title shot. That would only make any kind of sense if Brock was trying to bait Goldberg into A match, and that ship has already sailed because Goldberg already agreed to give Lesnar the match he wanted at mania.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

In they win Sheamus gets the pin. If they lose Cesaro eats the pin. We all know where this is going.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The best part of Cesaro's entrance is when Sheamus and his epic theme hits.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If Enzo pins Cesaro I'm fucking done


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

God, Cesaro's and Sheamus's entrance together is fucking awesome :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Mutant God said:


> I'm thinking Emma attacks Bayley.


I think so, they'll leave the Sasha betrayal for when Emma gets in her ear about being 'too nice'.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Game of Thrones said:


> The best part of Cesaro's entrance is when Sheamus and his epic theme hits.


Ummm no Cesaro James Bond theme is far better.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



dclikewah said:


> "How come my name is on this?" is like the ending to "Of Mice and Men"
> 
> Just overcome with sadness right now


Great shout. As the angle progressed Jericho was subtly becoming more sympathetic, and it was because he was becoming this flanderized purveyor of friendship who didn't really seem evil anymore, and almost seemed simpleminded at times.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What.the.hell.was.that.Enzo?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Enzo has the GOAT charisma and the WOAT ring skills.:lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Cesaro really has to wrestle this geek?

What a joke.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



3ku1 said:


> That cesaro theme is fucking legit


Please tell me you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

"Why is my name on this?"



- Vic


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

''Why is my name on this?''

Saddest quote of 2017 man :mj2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Enzo is so bad tonight. Like especially awful.

Get your shit together, Zo. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Its pretty pathetic at how obvious they're being at wanting Charlotte to tie/break Ric's record, but at the same time they want her to have a ppv streak for some fucking reason so they're putting all her title defenses on Raw and having her lose and win it back on ppv. Its the most fucked up booking i've ever seen. 

They're seriously hot potatoing the title just so she can beat Flair's record, and they're trying to accomplish this in a years time pretty much, 16 fucking title wins in one fucking year, just think about how fucking ridiculous that is.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The hell was that?? Lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



3ku1 said:


> Cena lose clean two matches in a row? Not going to happen. I'll say DQ or something.


Probably Miz interference.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Is Raw going over three Hours? My GOD!
Who on Earth can tolerate this shit week in week out PLUS Smackdown?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

that was bloody pointless


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



3ku1 said:


> Ummm no Cesaro James Bond theme is far better.


Opinions and all....

I'd wager you're in the minority on that one.

Hell, didn't Cesaro himself say sometime last year that even he didn't like this theme too much?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Before that it seemed like ages since Cesaro hit his pop up uppercut. It's his best move and he hardly does it anymore, maybe due to his shoulder injury.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Its pretty pathetic at how obvious they're being at wanting Charlotte to tie/break Ric's record, but at the same time they want her to have a ppv streak for some fucking reason so they're putting all her title defenses on Raw and handing having her lose and win it back on ppv. Its the most fucked up booking i've ever seen.
> 
> They're seriously hot potatoing the title just so she can beat Flair's record, and they're trying to accomplish this in a years time pretty much, 16 fucking title wins in one fucking year, just think about how fucking ridiculous that is.


Man are you just copying and pasting lol. It's becoming spam.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Haven't seen that pop up uppercut in a while. I still mark for it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I feel like Bayley is gonna be cheated out of the title some how. Like someone will interfere or something.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Good points guys, no way I'm multi-quoting all of that :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Game of Thrones said:


> The best part of Cesaro's entrance is when Sheamus and his epic theme hits.


All of this.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So WWE is rehashing the same Black History Month stuff from last week? Do they even try anymore?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte is gross.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

meh, this is black history month


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

this rosa parks segment is kind of cringeworthy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte and Sasha

you sexy b*tches.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Oooo...Sasha showing some cleavage tonight. Yummm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte... :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Black said:


> ''Why is my name on this?''
> 
> Saddest quote of 2017 man :mj2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feel like Bayley is gonna be cheated out of the title some how. Like someone will interfere or something.


I think Emma might be interfering. She said Emmalina was on her back to becoming Emma. She's been knocking the horsewomen on Twitter for months. Makes sense. Plus it protects both Charlotte and Bayley. 

or...Sasha interferes now with this segment.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The Queen :mark: :mark:

Glad to see The Queen putting peasants in their places.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If you don't think Cesaro's theme is complete shit you're just flat out wrong.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

women's revolution!:quite


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Friday Night Tykes is so sad and depressing on so many levels


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Architect-Rollins said:


> I think Emma might be interfering. She said Emmalina was on her back to becoming Emma. She's been knocking the horsewomen on Twitter for months. Makes sense. Plus it protects both Charlotte and Bayley.
> 
> or...Sasha interferes now with this segment.


I mean... if we're talking the Raw Women's match at WM, it definitely should be Charlotte x Bayley x Sasha x Emma. 

Not Nia Jax.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Two heels turns in one night?

Sasha screws Bayley?

Motive: I want to be the one to take the title from Charlotte.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sasha looked good there, her outfit was awesome.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Pretty convinent for WWE to acknowledge African American infiuence when it's trendy. That's why Naomi beat Bliss for the title. But when it's not. They don't peep.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



3ku1 said:


> Man are you just copying and pasting lol. It's becoming spam.


No it just pisses me off everytime they advertise the match and its obvious what they're doing, Charlotte's entire title reign has pissed me off, the booking, the overrated matches, the forced history making shit, just fires me up and i have to vent. I'll cool down if Charlotte retains and this groundhog's day shit with her has changed.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I actually low Key liked that spat between Charlotte and Sasha. Kinda makes me want to see them fight it out again.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte doing the Whoooo makes my balls shrivel.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Charlotte was SAVAGE


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Architect-Rollins said:


> I think Emma might be interfering. She said Emmalina was on her back to becoming Emma. She's been knocking the horsewomen on Twitter for months. Makes sense. Plus it protects both Charlotte and Bayley.
> 
> or...Sasha interferes now with this segment.


I think you might be right. I guess we will find out soon. It will probably be Emma since Sasha's knee is still supposed to be hurt.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Okay two things. Why is is just the members of the roster who are african american who are sitting down to talk about how important black history month is, the point of it is surely for everyone to learn that the smallest acts of defiance and bravery can become one of the greatest statements of intent and self determination one can ever make. Also, why do they sound like they are presenting a class project at high school about what they have learned this week?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So whose ready for another good ole fashioned


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



frankthetank91 said:


> Damn great segment but how are we supposed to give a shit about KO vs Goldberg now? How are they going to juggle both feuds at once?


Jericho will be out for weeks after that attack and probably return the night after Fast Lane to kickstart the fued with KO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Two heels turns in one night?
> 
> Sasha screws Bayley?
> 
> Motive: I want to be the one to take the title from Charlotte.


It's the only reason they can justify having this match close the show. And even then Owens/Jericho should have closed.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Damn, it hasn't even been a half-hour yet, and I already miss Jeri-KO as a unit


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I want to see Sasha again.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Show Strowman lord


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

For someone reason I feel Sasha's gonna help Bayley win then attack her post match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Yup, Sasha is turning tonight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

it just so happens shaq is there


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

For goodness' sake


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Avada Kedavra said:


> I want to see Sasha again.


she looked great but that hair ... time to normalise that colour on Sasha.

Can emma kill Saxton for calling those things bayley buddies?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:bayley2


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Calling it now, the new gang - HHH -Samoa Joe- Kevin Owens & Charlotte


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley's a** is STOOPID FAT kada


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This shit will really go close to 3,5 hours, right?

Expect hour three ratings to tank like a sack of shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Pretty obvious Charlottes dropping due to a Sasha interference. Then Sasha turns on Bayley.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Show always popping in to work the same guys. Was Ryback 50 times now Stroman at least five it seems :maury


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SureUmm said:


> Great shout. As the angle progressed Jericho was subtly becoming more sympathetic, and it was because he was becoming this flanderized purveyor of friendship who didn't really seem evil anymore, and almost seemed simpleminded at times.


Jericho was amazing in this segment. Reminded me of this










"We're friends Andre, please"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley's random white and red boots.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Main event time mother fuckers! :bayley


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley!!!!!!!!!!! :bayley3 :bayley :bayley2


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Eugh I hate Bayley's boots tonight. The black ones suit her much better.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

No pop for Bayley off to a good start


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley can't possibly appeal to anyone that isn't a 10-year old girl or less right?
How is she in the main event scene...
Bring Emma back.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

goddamn, Bayleys big naturals pushing on the rope when she does her arm thing

HUGE!!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



nyelator said:


> No pop for Bayley off to a good start


lol you deaf?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I know Raw always goes over, but their isn't enough time where I can see Bayley beating Charlotte. We have at least one more commercial coming too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sasha heel turn incoming. Two turns in a night may save this RAW.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

People complaining that the wrestling show is main eventing with a wrestling match

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte lowkey kinda sexy


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If Owens was a face, I think that would have been the best heel turn of the decade so far, easy.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Here comes The Queen. Time for us peasants to start groveling. :bow :bow :bow


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Remember when Paige Charlotte main evented Raw Haha. Probably better then this.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not a Charlotte fan but that really is a picture perfect cartwheel she does during her entrance!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wkc_23 said:


> Bayley's random white and red boots.


Lol yeah wth is with that? All purple attire then you look down and shes got on white boots with red stripes.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This doesn't feel like a main-event match or angle. Such a calm down from the hot angle with Owens-Jericho.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Brandough said:


> Charlotte lowkey kinda sexy


High key breh, High key!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So who is going to interfere and screw Bailey?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



AmWolves10 said:


> I'm not a Charlotte fan but that really is a picture perfect cartwheel she does during her entrance!


It's more of a front flip than a cartwheel though I agree.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte is the most credible looking women's champion in such a long time.
She should hold it for a long time and beat Nikki's record. 



That booty is looking pretty good too tonight.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Natecore said:


> People complaining that the wrestling show is main eventing with a wrestling match
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


But isn't it supposed to be "sports entertainment"?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte has championship glutes. Very Sammartino-esque.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Phaedra said:


> she looked great but that hair ... time to normalise that colour on Sasha.
> 
> Can emma kill Saxton for calling those things bayley buddies?


Can you kill a cardboard cut out with a speaker in a mouth hole?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte get your own shit, stop trying to be the female Ric Flair, its fucking pathetic. I've never seen the kid of a past wrestler take more shit from their dad than Charlotte has from Ric, Music, wooo's, strut, robes, chops, finisher, even his little bounce off the ropes at the start of the fucking match she took that, she just took everything she could think of from him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Mango13 said:


> So who is going to interfere and screw Bailey?


Sasha may interfere or Bayley could win clean and turn on Bayley, after the match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wkc_23 said:


> Sasha may interfere or Bayley could win clean and turn on Bayley, after the match.


They'll probably just copy what TNA did last week with Davey turning on Eddie during his title match, Sasha will come out to support Bayley, Bayley will have it won and Sasha will pull the ref out or some shit.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Thank JeriKO for waking this crowd up. They were dead earlier.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> So who is going to interfere and screw Bailey?


Hopefully Emma ... we didn't wait 17 weeks for that 30 second promo, did we?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

this isn't glorious


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



wkc_23 said:


> Sasha may interfere or Bayley could win clean and turn on Bayley, after the match.


Two heel turns in one night :Vince2


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte get your own shit, stop trying to be the female Ric Flair, its fucking pathetic. I've never seen the kid of a past wrestler take more shit from their dad than Charlotte has from Ric, Music, wooo's, strut, music, robes, finisher, chops, she just took everything she could think of from him.


I agree. I've been saying for the longest time that she should get her own identity.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The_It_Factor said:


> But isn't it supposed to be "sports entertainment"?


And we were sports entertained. Now I'm wrestlingtained!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley hulking up.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Jesus Christ was Bailey hulking up?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Why is Bayley trying to act like Hogan?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That turnbuckle spot with Bayley no selling...:lol

Absolute cringe.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley needs her spinnach hahaha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

redban said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> > So who is going to interfere and screw Bailey?
> ...


Ideally I'd love it to be Emma, but they have teased the Sasha turn too long and she's got a different look. I think the turn happens tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

LET'S GO BAYLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley has done that spot for years, lol. Where have you guys been?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Why is Bayley trying to act like Hogan?


I noticed she did it in her RAW debut match. I guess it's apart of her act.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I love bayley, but if we don't get a Sasha heel turn I'm going to be annoyed. Bayley can't win the belt yet.


----------



## SirReefTokeAlot (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley dancing while in a choke hold...... -___-


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm just praying the Sasha turn happens by costing Bayley the title and not some bullshit where Bayley wins it then Sasha turns, we've seen that title hop around way too fucking much.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I rather Sasha stay face and Emma return. I think there's too many heel women if Sasha turns.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bayley Hogan is absurd


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

cranking and immediately letting go a dragon sleeper? ok..................


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Queen Charlotte should stick to the dark ring gear, suits her best.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I wish I was those guys right there.

My god.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley just got destroyed on that moonsault.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That was reckless of Charlotte, tbh.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> I agree. I've been saying for the longest time that she should get her own identity.


Flair stole the gimmick and now Charlotte assumes it from her father. Somebody will take it when Charlotte is done too.

As long as she doesn't quit shaving and start calling herself the Nature Woman I'm fine.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm just praying the Sasha turn happens by costing Bayley the title and not some bullshit where Bayley wins it then Sasha turns, we've seen that title hop around way too fucking much.


That's exactly what I think will happen. Sasha hasn't even came out yet. I'm thinking she'll come out after the match and turn.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Be funny if Bayley wins the title haha.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte get your own shit, stop trying to be the female Ric Flair, its fucking pathetic. I've never seen the kid of a past wrestler take more shit from their dad than Charlotte has from Ric, Music, wooo's, strut, robes, chops, finisher, even his little bounce off the ropes at the start of the fucking match she took that, she just took everything she could think of from him.


Looks like it's doing it's job perfectly to get her heat.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

God I love Charlotte. She earned my respect so much in the past year.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley just put something in her pants... is Bayley gonna blade tonight?!?!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Say what you will about Charlotte, but she always brings out a big moment in these big matches. Not my #1 favorite in terms of investment, but Charlotte is the #1 performer in that Women’s division.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm honestly hard as fuck watching this

These two chicks are both awesome and sexy.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm loving this match! So much better than every SDL women's matches combined last night.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Much prefer watching Charlotte vs Bayley over Sasha.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like bayley but she better not win tonight in a meaningless throw away transitional reign on a Monday night raw...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

BAYLEY!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Strategize said:


> God I love Charlotte. She earned my respect so much in the past year.


Yeah she is awesome.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Strategize said:


> God I love Charlotte. She earned my respect so much in the past year.


Absolutely she is the best female wrestler in wwe.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Why is Bayley trying to act like Hogan?


I was thinking Tatanka for a moment.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Still think the woman at sd are more well rounded. They are far bette at cutting promos.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Say what you will about Charlotte, but she always brings out a big moment in these big matches. Not my #1 favorite in terms of investment, but Charlotte is the #1 performer in that Women?s division.


By a mile.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Lmao this match is hard hitting but that was major corpsing by baylee


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That was almost disastrous for Bayley. She almost feel from the top rope lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Have to admit, they've probably put on the most entertaining match so far tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Lol why was that suddenly the Macho Man Elbow Drop? That looked nothing like how he done the Elbow Drop.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Kids love Bayley so much.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley got that crowd rabid for her


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This match is great.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I take it back, this match is really good and makes a fine main event.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Shit on it all you want, but this is a really good match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

this match has been epic


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Dana Brooke rising from the ashes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

MAKE HER TAP!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Dana lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh, man, Bayley almost damn near died on the top rope.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Baena :cozy


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

We want Evil Emma damn it!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

YES!! DANA BROOKE!!!!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

And the match is ruined.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Seriously Dana? Wtf


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

UGH Dana Brooke.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Here it comes....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The crowd is hot for this? Well, fair play I suppose


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wowwwww BAYLEEEEEEEEEEEEE congrats


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

ANOTHER WOMEN'S TITLE CHANGE.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That Charlotte booty on that Bayley to belly tho :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

LMFAO, well guess we know who is losing the title at fastlane, this company is fucking retarded


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

:lol

What a fucking terrible decision.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte always loses her title on RAW :HA


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I love Dana Brooke


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bayley :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

What did Dana do this time?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Haha Bayley won.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Two Women's title changes in the past 24 hours. :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

There it fucking is, so fucking sick of this shit, now it goes back to Charlotte at the ppv, be ready to see this pattern over the next year with Charlotte.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I lied, I fucking lied. Yes Sasha.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Banks hit Flair in the neck with that


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So is the turn coming from Sasha in a second??? Or no?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The other announcers seem weirded out when Cole decides to turn it on and call the matches like they're important.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Crutch to the tit. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Not the way I would've liked to see Bayley win. She's the ultimate babyface, so shouldn't win with a bunch of interference.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Another title change :done


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Wow, they did it again fpalm


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I have a feeling Bailey wins it tonight


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Way too soon... but...

FUCK YES BAYLEY IS THE CHAMPION!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte stays losing the title on RAW. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

This girl is gonna surpass his dad record lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So Bayley loses the belt at Mania?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sasha drilled Charlotte's boob with that crutch. Holy shit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

New Champion!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Is Bayley's finisher the most underwhelming finisher ever?

Wtf is that..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Highlights of Raw:

- New Day/Bo Dallas segment

- Bayley/Cesaro/Sheamus/Enzo/Cass backstage segment

- Samoa Joe's interview with Michael Cole via satellite

- Sami Zayn's post-match promo 

- Samoa Joe's attack on Sami Zayn

- Chris Jericho/Kevin Owens/Gillberg Festival of Friendship segment ( :lol and  )

- Bayley vs Charlotte Flair for the Raw Women's title


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Both women's divisions are a joke.

They really want Charlotte to get to 20 titles don't they?..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

It IS coming right......riiiiiiiiight?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*AND THE GIRLHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE *


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte will regain the title at Fast Lane then lose it on Raw then regain it back at Wrestlemania.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

That match was AWESOME!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

fuck, right in the boob


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

So she's gonna lose the belt at the next PPV right?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Notice how no one called Charlotte losing because she looked sad when she made her entrance. Sasha could learn from that.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Sasha got her right in the titty!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

They are just protecting her ppv record. She only lost. So she can regain the title at Fastlane over Bayley. Sd though. Unfortunately stuck with the botch queen through out mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I think they may take the title away from Bayley next week due to the interference.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'M SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :YES:Bayley:Bayley:Bayley THIS IS SO AWESOME YOU GUYS!!!!!! :grin2:0:grin2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Bayley <3 said:


> Way too soon... but...
> 
> FUCK YES BAYLEY IS THE CHAMPION!


 It's stupid, the moment of Charlotte losing her PPV streak is gone. Bayley should have eneded it at WM, now I have no clue how it ends and don't even know if she will lose it this year..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I guess no Sasha turn haha :lol I'm kinda glad cos there's too many heels in the women's division on Raw.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Grats to Bailey and Grats to Charlotte winning it back at the next PPV!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

if wwe has any sense, you make bailey vs charlotte vs banks at mania


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I was hoping for Mania or at least a Bay Area episode of RAW, but FUCK YEA!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Can't even be happy for bayley cause she's gonna lose it in a month anyway


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'd be more excited if the title wasn't passed around like hell. This does set up the Sasha turn though.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - New Day/Bo Dallas segment
> 
> ...


That's like the whole fuckin show man lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ACSplyt said:


> Two Women's title changes in the past 24 hours. :lol


There's nothing wrong with that, just the timing for the RAW one is off.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Does RAW's Women's Championship have any credibility at this point?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Got to get the belt on every horsewomen as soon as possible.

It's the women's revolution for god's sake. :jr

We all know she's losing at Fastlane. Just another enhancement tool for Charlotte's accolades and I'm okay with it.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That crowd pop..

:bayley


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



The RainMaker said:


> No one else saw Charlotte's pussy fall out of her outfit at the end? Was nice.



Oh yea I peeped that too lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

now that deserves a "you deserve it chants"


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Great Raw tonight IMO. 8/10


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Headliner said:


> I'd be more excited if the title wasn't passed around like hell. This does set up the Sasha turn though.


It is a poor decision because now Charlotte loses her heel heat and you just devalue Bayley's win which should have happened once at Mania.

Oh well...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Even though she's gonna lose it at Fastlane I'm happy for Bayley winning. It was sweet to see her celebrate with the fans.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Hawkke said:


> Can you kill a cardboard cut out with a speaker in a mouth hole?


yep, a lighter.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Please don't have Bayley lose at Fastlane. Make it a tag match if need be.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Hysteria said:


> Does RAW's Women's Championship have any credibility at this point?


neither one does right now


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That was an awesome match but I didn't really want Bayley to win just because it's so soon and Charlotte's just going to win it back at Fastlane, but oh well. It's nice to see Bayley as champ regardless. I'm surprised but glad at no Sasha turn. It's still a little early for it and Bayley would be the only face.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Hysteria said:


> Does RAW's Women's Championship have any credibility at this point?


Get real dude. fpalm


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm sure I'm not the only one who is annoyed that they use both Bayley and Sasha to keep Charlotte's lame ass PPV streak going.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*Good*
The Festival of Friendship
Samoa Joe killing Sami Zayn

*
Bad*
The entire first hour
Rusev losing to Sami Zayn for the 3rd time (I don't think Rusev has beaten him once)
The Queen losing her title yet again to another opponent that's not even close to being in her league


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This sets up Bayley vs Sasha perfectly. Kinda glad it didn't happen tonight. I'd prefer a slow build to it. Sasha jealousy. Bayley realizing she won the title due to interference. Don't fuck it up, WWE. It writes itself.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Irrelevant said:


> That was an awesome match but I didn't really want Bayley to win just because it's so soon and Charlotte's just going to win it back at Fastlane, but oh well. It's nice to see Bayley as champ regardless. I'm surprised but glad at no *Sasha turn*. It's still a little early for it and Bayley would be the only face.


She's probably gonna cost Bayley at Fastlane.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ACSplyt said:


> Charlotte will regain the title at Fast Lane then lose it on Raw then regain it back at Wrestlemania.


16 time women champion


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Big match Charlotte is about to win another ppv title match. Question is who will break Ric's record 1st , Charlotte or Cena?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> It's stupid, the moment of Charlotte losing her PPV streak is gone. Bayley should have eneded it at WM, now I have no clue how it ends and don't even know if she will lose it this year..


I don't agree with the timing of her winning at all, but marking too hard because my two favourite wrestlers have won titles the past two days'


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

There is 1 thing I don't like about this matches and it is that they try so hard in weekly tv that when it's time for the big shows the matches usually underwhelmed. It happened with Sasha and Charlotte and I honestly I don't see the match at fastlane that we all know is gonna happen will be able to top this


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I just can't be mad right now and I should be. These girls just knocked it out the park.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Okay Raw. Most of it was shit, but Jericho/Owens, Somoa Joe promo, Zayn/Rusev and the Zayn promo/Joe beatdown of Zayn were all really good-great and saved this show.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I really really hope she keeps it for awhile!!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I need the gif of bayley holding the belt up for my sig ASAP. 

Please.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

With the women in WWE, I think that Asuka and Charlotte are at the top, then there is a big drop in quality before the next level containing Becky, Sasha, and Bayley.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I guess it's not fair of me to criticize Bayley winning the Women's title. It's probably a mark out moment for her fans too. I mean, I marked out last night when a fat guy, wearing a fedora, with dreads, who think he's a god won the WWE Championship. We all have our favourites.

But, I still think Charlotte is the most credible women on the roster and she should break the record for holding the Women's championship longer than Nikki. All in due time though.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte is supreme..like my pizza!


----------



## JTTWWE (Jan 3, 2017)

?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Avada Kedavra said:


> I guess it's not fair of me to criticize Bayley winning the Women's title. It's probably a mark out moment for her fans too. I mean, I marked out last night when a fat guy, wearing a fedora, with dreads, who think he's a god won the WWE Championship. We all have our favourites.
> 
> But, I still think Charlotte is the most credible women on the roster and she should break the record for holding the Women's championship longer than Nikki. All in due time though.


 Maybe a few years down the line, she needs to get out of the title picture. I like Charlotte but am bored of her being around the title picture, it feels like she's been there for 3 years..


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The rest of the show mostly sucked, but I'd still call this a great RAW thanks to the JeriKO segment and the Charlotte/Bayley match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I'm glad Charlotte is not champ for now. It was getting boring. Solid Raw. Obvious highlight, the best Raw segment in years. The best since This is your life Rock Mankind 1999 imo. And the swerve that was added. Giving Jericho a ton of babyface sympathy. And Owens a ton of heat. And Gilberg! 

Too much Reigns. But hey he's their poster boy of the now. The woman's match was excellent. I still think Alexa/Becky TLC was better. Yes I'm prepared for the backlash haha. But one of the best Raw woman's matches ever. Looking forward to SD. Wyatt v Cena.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Strategize said:


> lol you deaf?


A minor pop at best


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



nyelator said:


> A minor pop at best


Got a good reaction when she came out. 
And by the end, the match had more heat than any women's match since Bayley and Sahsa in NXT.


nyelator said:


> How loud was your TV when her music first hit?


I was watching on a stream with my headset.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Strategize said:


> Got a good reaction when she came out.
> And by the end, the match had more heat than any women's match since Bayley and Sahsa in NXT.


How loud was your TV when her music first hit?


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Say it ain't so KO. How could you turn on Jericho? Could HHH's words in the hall be the reason, for KO's most despicable and dastardly treason? If he be the one, then you get the gist; why HHH is next to just make the list. :jericho2



3ku1 said:


> And the swerve that was added. *Giving Jericho a ton of babyface sympathy. And Owens a ton of heat.*


Absolutely. I hope they keep Jericho heel though. Just make him jaded by friendship and out to settle scores with everyone. I mean the list maaaaaaannnn. Those aren't just words on paper, they have meaning. Jericho endured being a very sexy piñata and even managed to convince Gillberg to come out of retirement all in the name of friendship. Not to mention the cost of artwork and scarves, and for what? Look what it got him in the end. Could you blame Y2J if this broke him? :liquor I mean look at how that's turned out for Matt Hardy. (Y)


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Can you imagine how much more impact would have been had if Y2J had done a nice juicy blade job after being thrown into the TV? Damn it.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Honestly, the breakup of Owens and Jericho was not very surprising considering all stables eventually break up, and an Owens vs Jericho match for Mania makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

If they seriously do the whole "Charlotte loses the belt on Raw, only to win it back like three weeks later at the PPV" thing for a FOURTH TIME IN A ROW, then I officially give up. They can't be that stupid, can they?

As for the rest of the show:

-Way to make your tag team champions look like chumps for no good reason.

-For the first time ever, I'm on Braun's side in a feud.

-So all that Emmalina stuff was completely pointless.

-The booking of Rusev continues to be awful, but at least we may get Joe vs. Sami, so that's something.

-As far as CW's go, Tozawa and Gallagher are both fun.

-The KO/Jericho segment was well-done and that's a great way to get KO some heel heat. Also hopefully he goes back to being a scary badass Heel like he's supposed to be.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Owens turning on Jericho was expected but I expected after he lost the title to Goldberg because he would blame Jericho for putting him in that match. Nice change of pace doing it beforehand.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> -So all that Emmalina stuff was completely pointless.


It was to get her heel heat, no? :hbkshrug



FITZ said:


> Owens turning on Jericho was expected but I expected after he lost the title to Goldberg because he would blame Jericho for putting him in that match. Nice change of pace doing it beforehand.


Goldberg vs KO vs Y2J triple threat at Fastlane, Jericho becomes champ? :jericho2


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Holly crap!!!!!! That match was the greatest thing I have seen in my life. The back and forth was amazing. The moves were impeccable. Did you hear that crowd? I'm so proud of Cesaro.:smile2:


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

The KO/Jericho segment saved RAW from its fucking main event. I was absolutely speechless of how the whole segment went down. Definitely one of the best segments in recent years. Jericho is automatically the #1 face in WWE now. No one is as over as he is as a FACE now, with AJ following second & Rollins third.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Avada Kedavra said:


> I guess it's not fair of me to criticize Bayley winning the Women's title. It's probably a mark out moment for her fans too. I mean, I marked out last night when a fat guy, wearing a fedora, with dreads, who think he's a god won the WWE Championship. We all have our favourites.
> 
> But, I still think Charlotte is the most credible women on the roster and she should break the record for holding the Women's championship longer than Nikki. All in due time though.


Well she kinda already has, hasn't she? Nikki held the Divas Championship (which I believe got retired so no one can get that) longer than anyone, while Charlotte was the first (*chuckle*) Women's Champion, and Nikki's never won either brand's women's championship.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

3 takeaways from Raw:

-Joe is a killer.
-Jericho is a ham.
-Bayley is the best damn babyface wrestler in the entire world.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Much as I hate Bayley, surely having her win the title for the first time should have happened at Wrestlemania? I guess Charlotte could win the title back, with Bayley reclaiming it at WM, but that wouldn't mean nearly as much. Bayley and Naomi as champions, what a crappy time we truly live in...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

RAW thoughts:
-I continue to like Braun Stroman's booking. Him defeating Mark Henry and then beats down Roman Reigns makes him look like a beast that needs to be conquered.

-Sami Zayn defeats Rusev clean and calls out Samoa Joe only to get a nasty beatdown. Joe is a monster.

-Emmalina segment was pointless and confusing.

-Jericho and Owens segment was amazing. It told a story and the Owens beatdown on Jericho after was definitely influenced by the Jericho/HBK feud in 08.

-The main event match was good. Had some great spots and that moonsault had to be painful. Too bad Bayley's Title win doesn't seem too special because of all the title switching that's going on. This probably means Charlotte is going to win it back at the PPV to continue her PPV streak that they keep mentioning.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I fell asleep, damnit.




WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bayley :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


Yes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831363761478922241


Headliner said:


> I'd be more excited if the title wasn't passed around like hell. This does set up the Sasha turn though.


Yes again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831354837681926144


JTTWWE said:


>


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Strowmans booking, unbelievable Owens/Jericho segment, Zayn/Joe and Gallagher getting some spotlight make it a pretty damn good Raw for me.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Charlotte's look at the end, on the floor at ringside - brilliant.

The women stole the show AGAIN - loved it.


----------



## magicplayerno1 (May 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Joke show... Fed a broken down Henry to Strowman. Tried to feed the Tag Champs to Slowman Shames. (believe that) Bayley wins the womens title with one of the biggest jokes of a finisher I have ever seen. The new day segment gave me a laugh but it was just a job by Bo Dallas, and a filler. Even the Jericho Owens bit was totally forseen. Sami Zayn is a fairly solid in ring performer. His mic skills are meh/havent been truly seen. Having him beat the super athlete is a bit of a stretch, but he is pretty over with the crowd and im sure he is being groomed to be another merch machine. Im fine with this since he can at least wrestle unlike Cena and Reigns. Overall the show was forgettable at best.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I barely watch the first hour and a half. But the 2nd half with Joe’s interview, Zayn vs. Rusev, Joe’s beatdown of Zayn, the AMAZING Jericho/Owens segment, and a great main event though with another questionable title change.

Point is, 2nd half saved the show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

That Jericho/Owens segment was one of the best things ever.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Congrats girl!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



> Vinces Voice "HIT THE BIG DOGS MUSIC" "But Vince..." "HIT IT!!"


 :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



AllenNoah said:


> Well she kinda already has, hasn't she? Nikki held the Divas Championship (which I believe got retired so no one can get that) longer than anyone, while Charlotte was the first (*chuckle*) Women's Champion, and Nikki's never won either brand's women's championship.


I consider the Women's Championship (the RAW Women's Championship) to have the lineage of the Diva's & former Women's Championship. Just like how they changed the WWE Championship to what it is today from the previous one, but it still holds the history. The Smackdown Women's Championship is like the Universal Championship - new titles, no lineage, no real history _yet_.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

WWE just love to destroy their women's divisions don't they.

Anybody defending this Bayley garbage or celebrating her win is a stupid idiot. Yet again they drop the ball all because of Charlotte's stupid PPV streak, I haven't witnessed anything as ridiculous as the Raw Women's division in WWE for a while, the shit with Ellsworth on Smackdown was better than this.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Fuck you Hulu. I come home from work hoping to watch RAW and this weeks episode ain't even up yet.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Not going to lie, the Festival of Friendship was the best Raw segment in a dog's age. 

It made me laugh, it made me sad, it made me angry, an all for the right reasons. 

I'm totally sold on a Jericho/KO match at Mania after that segment, so mission accomplished on their end.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

RAW is gonna be in Los Angeles next week. That is nowhere near Bayley's neck of the woods. She's from the Bay area and that's Northern California. Here I am thinking they were going to Oakland or San Fran next week.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

I like Bayley but she needed to win the belt at Mania 

hot potato booking all over again i bet they are going to put the belt back on Charlotte* for the 5 fucking times already * at the next ppv


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Maybe someone already did this comparison (I haven't read this whole thread) but it looks like Bayley is the Mick Foley of this Women's Attitude Era, winning the title on RAW and being a dream of hers since childhood.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

*They're turning Charlotte into her father, but for the Women's Division. That is why Charlotte keeps dropping the title. She'll get it back at Mania. Charlotte Flair will be a 10 x Champion in three years, or less.*


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Bayley has done NOTHING on the main roster to warrant the title change. These 'feel-good moments' are so forced and boring now. That title has NO credibility.

Owens finally acted like the heel he should be and finally did something worth main-eventing, and didn't. The segment deserved to be the main event.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



BornBad said:


> I like Bayley but she needed to win the belt at Mania
> 
> hot potato booking all over again i bet they are going to put the belt back on Charlotte* for the 5 fucking times already * at the next ppv


Actually it's not as bad an idea as you might think. She wins it back at Fastlane then loses it at Mania to finally have her PPV streak snapped. I'm guessing it'll be Nia winning at Mania?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Festival of Friendship was GOAT. Took me from -100 levels of interest in the Jericho/KO program to +100. Brilliant stuff and the perfect example of when wrestling is good, it's really fucking good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*

Between Jericho/Owens, and if when Rollins comes back, if they can pick right back up where they were with the momentum they had before his injury, Raw will have two good storylines going into WM. And they'd probably be the two best storylines in the company.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I fell asleep, damnit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bayley is probably gonna lose it at Fastlane though. I'm kinda hoping that Sasha and Bayley will feud for a while. I wonder if Dana and Charlotte will feud? Charlotte could blame Dana on why she lost the Raw Women's Title and it would get Charlotte out of the title scene for a little while.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> Between Jericho/Owens, and if when Rollins comes back, if they can pick right back up where they were with the momentum they had before his injury, Raw will have two good storylines going into WM. And they'd probably be the two best storylines in the company.


I was going to say given that Rollins was heading into a feud with Joe for Fastlane, I feel like his feud with HHH was going to go on pause again. So if he is cleared for after Fastlane, they haven't missed any build up time with the HHH feud. Which is good since it's probably the biggest storyline going into WM this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Architect-Rollins said:


> I was going to say given that Rollins was heading into a feud with Joe for Fastlane, I feel like his feud with HHH was going to go on pause again. So if he is cleared for after Fastlane, they haven't missed any build up time with the HHH feud. Which is good since it's probably the biggest storyline going into WM this year.


Yep. If they pick that back up and continue to book it well (remember, there was 3 good segments for this feud in a 2 day span before the injury; Rollins at NXT, Rollins putting Stephanie in her place on Raw, and then the ending of Raw with HHH's promo and Joe attacking Seth), they are in business. And if Owens/Jericho is booked well too; then you have 2 solid storylines heading into WM on the Raw side. Even though 2 is not a high number, I feel like it's a higher number than what we've gotten the past few years going into WM, as sad as that is.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



ShowStopper said:


> Yep. If they pick that back up and continue to book it well (remember, there was 3 good segments for this feud in a 2 day span before the injury; Rollins at NXT, Rollins putting Stephanie in her place on Raw, and then the ending of Raw with HHH's promo and Joe attacking Seth), they are in business. And if Owens/Jericho is booked well too; then you have 2 solid storylines heading into WM on the Raw side. Even though 2 is not a high number, I feel like it's a higher number than what we've gotten the past few years going into WM, as sad as that is.


Oh exactly. They were able to build up the match in a pretty awesome way in just 2 nights considering they prolonged it for 6 months. Even if Rollins doesn't return until two weeks before mania, they could do a lot in those two weeks. I'm really looking forward to that match. 

I wasn't expecting Jericho and Owens to implode this week tbh, but another match with a great build. I actually like that the two biggest Raw matches have been stewing the longest in terms of the build to the eventual match up. It should be good. I have a feeling we'll be seeing Joe and Kevin team up for the time being with HHH directing orders to take on Jericho and Sami. Could see Balor returning to take on Joe at Mania at this point too.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/13 - Bayley to battle Charlotte Flair once more for the Raw Women’s Championship*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> There is a much hyped debut. They had tons of time to perfect this.
> So, you know it's going to suck.


Damn I'm good.


----------

